# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] World of Warcraft tue le jeu vidéo sur PC

## La Rédaction

Pourquoi est-ce que les éditeurs de jeux PC rament pour boucler leur fin de mois ? Pourquoi est-ce que l'industrie en général à un petit coup de mou ces temps-ci ? Brian Sullivan, qui s'y connaît en matière de succès commercial – il a crée les Age of Empires et vient de terminer Titan Quest – a la réponse :

 "En ce qui concerne les ventes de jeu sur PC, je crois que le plus gros problème, c'est World of Warcraft. C'est un MMORPG tellement passionnant qu'il engloutit beaucoup de temps et d'argent chez les millions de personnes qui y jouent, du temps et de l'argent qu'ils ne mettront donc pas dans d'autres jeux PC."

 Voilà, hop, emballez c'est pesé, si les jeux PC ne se vendent pas, c'est la faute à WoW qui est trop bon. Pas du tout parce qu'ils sont trop chers et que la majorité d'entre eux ne sont que des resucées de gameplay qu'on a déjà vu 100 fois. Ouf.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Guts

Mouarf l'escuse à 2 balles en même temps il l'as l'air de s'être autant fouler à pondre cette brillante analyse que sur le game design de son titan "diablo 2" quest    ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shigeru

Pour une fois qu'ils accusent pas le piratage *ouf*.

----------


## Seboss

Bon ceci dit, la remarque de sieur Sullivan n'est pas totalement dénuée de sens. World of Warcraft domine tellement le marché mondial du PC de manière écrasante que la part du portefeuille mondial du jeux vidéos qui reste à partager par la concurrence est maigre.

----------


## Nicoco

> Bon ceci dit, la remarque de sieur Sullivan n'est pas totalement dénuée de sens. World of Warcraft domine tellement le marché mondial du PC de manière écrasante que la part du portefeuille mondial du jeux vidéos qui reste à partager par la concurrence est maigre.


Tout à fait d'accord. Wow n'a pas uniquement crée un marché, beaucoup de joueurs jouent à wow à la place d'autre chose. Maintenant, si wow leur plait, c'est quand meme bien à eux de décider ou mettre leur pognon.

----------


## Bidon Poilu

> Bon ceci dit, la remarque de sieur Sullivan n'est pas totalement dénuée de sens. World of Warcraft domine tellement le marché mondial du PC de manière écrasante que la part du portefeuille mondial du jeux vidéos qui reste à partager par la concurrence est maigre.



Absolument d'accord.
De plus, sur un budget de joueur moyen, virer 12€ par mois + le prix du jeu, c'est une chose, mais c'est surtout en terme de temps de jeu que ça fait mal : le fait de jouer à WoW (ou à n'importe quel MMO du reste) "te pousse" à y jouer régulièrement, et, pour la plupart des casual gamers (une grosse part du marché), WoW (ou n'importe quel autre MMO, toujours) leur bouffe la quasi-intégralité de leur temps de jeu. Quel intérêt, alors, d'acheter autre chose?
Je suis sur WoW depuis quelque mois, et c'est vrai qu'Oblivion que j'attendais depuis des lustres, et ben, je n'y ai pas joué. C'est un peu le piège du MMO (ou de n'importe quel WoW).

----------


## badseb

C'est clair que même si je n'aime pas WOW c'est pas avec son mode multi tout pourri de TITAN QUEST qu'il va reussir à déloger les woweurs de leurs jeu online favoris.

Le mec il bâve sur WOW mais il est pas capable de sortir un jeu qui tienne la route en multi alors bon ... facile quand même.

----------


## Aellon

Je ne sais pas si c'est parcequ'on parle de WoW que ça emmerde certains, mais il n'est pas totalement débile d'y penser, quand on sait que les MMORPG sont pour les joueurs, un moyen économique de jouer : 12€ au lieu de 60€ tous les mois, c'est avantageux pour certaines bourses.

----------


## Shigeru

> un moyen économique de jouer : 12€ au lieu de 60€ tous les mois, c'est avantageux pour certaines bourses.


Mouhahahaha, payer 13 euros par mois pour jouer serait avantageux pour le porte monnaie  ::lol::  .

----------


## Aellon

Tu préfère acheter un Prey à 60€ fini en 5h ?   ::huh::  Alors que t'as acheté TItan Quest le mois dernier ? Te fous pas de ma gueule.

----------


## MadArcher

Non mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre.... Y a aussi des gars qui jouent à WoW qui n'auraient pas acheter non plus d'autres jeux parce qu'ils ne sont pas intéressés mais c'est sûr que c'est plus facile de désigner un responsable 'probable' plutôt que de mettre le doigt là où ça fait mal et ackboo l'a bien compris...

Alors ouvrez les yeux, d'autant plus que WoW n'a rien apporté de neuf au MMORPG...

----------


## Eld

> Mouhahahaha, payer 13 euros par mois pour jouer serait avantageux pour le porte monnaie  .


il reste que pour un gros joueur, en terme temps/prix, un MMORPG c'est pas si cher

et avant que tu hurles, je juge juste sur le temps passé !

un gros joueur de WoW doit faire facilement 40 heures par mois, de quoi finir 4 fois un jeu comme Prey vendu 50 euros...

en tout cas c'est clair que quand t'es dans un MMORPG, tu as tendance à pas jouer à grand chose à côté

----------


## Shigeru

> Tu préfère acheter un Prey à 60€ fini en 5h ?   Alors que t'as acheté TItan Quest le mois dernier ? Te fous pas de ma gueule.


Bah écoute quasi personne n'achete un jeux par mois, et énormement de jeux acheté à 50 euros ont une durée de vie de plus de 20 heures ce qui, conjugué a une vie de non-nerd, améne à mettre un certain temp à finir son jeu.

----------


## Bidon Poilu

> Mouhahahaha, payer 13 euros par mois pour jouer serait avantageux pour le porte monnaie  .


Oui : 13 euros pour une possibilité infinie de jeu, peut être vu comme une économie si l'on compare à (bon allez, je tire sur l'ambulance, c'est plus parlant) HL2 et ses multiples déclinaisons à 10€ de l'heure.
Il y a quelques temps je t'aurais dis que oui, morrowind c'est des centaines d'heures à prix fixes, mais vu Oblivion et ses mini contenus à mini prix, et la manière dont Bethesda (ouarf, deux ambulances en un seul post, ça devient dur!) prend les joueurs pour des vaches à lait.....
Et par rapport à un Guild War gratos - les 60€ de départ, c'est en terme de contenu que ça ne tiens pas la route.

Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte, je pense que NC Soft à ouvert une petite brêche dans le mur du MMORPG payant, mais que Blizzard à su prouver (même si le système est loin d'être parfais, attention, je ne suis pas un fan aveuglé ni de WoW ni de Blibli, d'ailleurs je joue aussi à GW) qu'un contenu évoluant sans cesse et une grosse comunauté bien active peut se justifier par une tarification mensuelle.

----------


## Stefbka

Bonjour.

C'est vrais que si je regarde autour de moi, mes potes "acheteur occasionnel" qui joue a Wow n'ont pas racheté un jeux depuis des plombes.

----------


## Spartan

13€ par mois, ça pourrait être économique en admettant qu'on joue QUE à ce jeu pendant un paquet d'heures par mois.

----------


## super-kanard

> il reste que pour un gros joueur, en terme temps/prix, un MMORPG c'est pas si cher
> 
> et avant que tu hurles, je juge juste sur le temps passé !
> 
> un gros joueur de WoW doit faire facilement 40 heures par mois, de quoi finir 4 fois un jeu comme Prey vendu 50 euros...
> 
> en tout cas c'est clair que quand t'es dans un MMORPG, tu as tendance à pas jouer à grand chose à côté



Ha mais non je ne suis pas du tout d'accord la!

Un gros joueur de WoW joue facilement 40 heures par semaine! :P


Sinon pour la news ça peut se réveler vrai dans certains cas. C'est clair qu'au niveau temps quand on a un MMO sous la main tout le temps de jeu y passe. Un peu comme n'importe quel jeu passionnant, à la différence près qu'un MMO on y joue pendant 2 ans au lieu de 20 heures.

----------


## Renaud___

Franchement quand on voit que le temps de jeu d un joueur de MMO ne se compte pas en heures de jeu, ni en jours de jeux, mais souvent en dizaine de jours voir centaines de jours de jeux, on ne peux clairement pas affirmer haut et fort que  13 euros par mois pour ce temps de jeu, soit une arnaque terme de "temps/argent"

Renaud___

----------


## Shigeru

> Ha mais non je ne suis pas du tout d'accord la!
> 
> Un gros joueur de WoW joue facilement 40 heures par semaine! :P
> Sinon pour la news ça peut se réveler vrai dans certains cas. C'est clair qu'au niveau temps quand on a un MMO sous la main tout le temps de jeu y passe. Un peu comme n'importe quel jeu passionnant, à la différence près qu'un MMO on y joue pendant 2 ans au lieu de 20 heures.


312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, personne n'y voit une erreur ?

----------


## tisso

Le problème vient effectivement (et pour Wow c'est encore pire) que comme on l'a dit, une fois que tu joue a un MMORGG tu n'a ni le temps ni l'envie de jouer a un autre jeu.
De la a dire que Wow est tellement bon donc les autres jeux ne ce vendent pas c’est une belle ânerie.
Pitié pour tous les fan-boys de Wow testez un autre MMO avant de jurer fidélité à cette bouse…
Je sais que le marché n’est pas folichon en ce moment mais quand même…
EQ,EQ2, FF, COH et les autres existaient avant et sont de bon MMO avec une chouette communauté.
Je n’en peux plus de voir l’extase de tous sur THE MMO , sans AUCUNE comparaison a l’esprit.



"Wow et Ipod mème combat...tirer vers le bas"

----------


## Eld

> 312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, personne n'y voit une erreur ?


362 euros ça fait 7 prey, 60 heures de jeu
60 heures de jeu sur 2 ans ça fait 2.5 heures par mois

:P

forcément, l'exemple est pris pour, mais quand un MMORPG est assez intéressant pour qu'on y passe du temps, ben le ratio temps/argent est carément bon

----------


## Chico

> 312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, personne n'y voit une erreur ?


Si t'as oublié de compter le budget bouff   ::lol::

----------


## lex777

je suis un joueur de MMO (FFXI) et je confirme que c'est completement economique !!

je ne joue qu'a ca le mois et ne paye que 11 euros (et ce depuis un an, pour 48 jours soit 1152 heures)

Bon maintenant mon coté collectionneur me pousse à acheter d'autres jeux certes (des budgets en general) mais je n'y joue pas (pas du tout meme pas 10s). Donc je ne depense reellement que 11 euros par mois en jeu effectif. En plus comme je n'achete plus de mags de JVs je ne vous raconte pas l'impact sur mon budget ^^ (2 mags ca fait le prix de l'abonnement)

++

----------


## mordorion

jdois pas être normal, j'suis joueur (assidu) de mmo et cela ne m'a pas empéché de continuer à acheter au même rythme des jeux.

En moyenne 2-3 par mois depuis une grosse dixaine d'années, wow et daoc n'ont rien freiné.

----------


## Shigeru

> 362 euros ça fait 7 prey, 60 heures de jeu
> 70 heures de jeu sur 2 ans ça fait 3 heures par mois
> 
> :P
> 
> forcément, l'exemple est pris pour, mais quand un MMORPG est assez intéressant pour qu'on y passe du temps, ben le ratio temps/argent est carément bon


Sauf que c'est toujours le meme jeux auquel tu joue, bonjour la variété. Mais comme tu dis, tu prend un exemple qui arrangent, mais ya pas mal de contre exemples, HL2 accompagné de son CSS et de son DOD qui ont une durée de vie quasi infinie, Guild wars, Oblivion, Morrowind, Civilization 4, Warcraft 3 etc.

----------


## Eld

> En plus comme je n'achete plus de mags de JVs je ne vous raconte pas l'impact sur mon budget ^^ (2 mags ca fait le prix de l'abonnement)


pourriture ! et canard pc ? -_- meme si t achetes pas de jeux, il te faut à toi aussi ta dose d'itioties !
bientot : "WoW tue les magajines"

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le problème n'est pas économique, c'est simplement que WoW est un MMO et qu'en tant que tel il vampirise le temps libre de ceux qui y jouent et qui de cette manière ne vont pas foutre 50€ dans un autre jeu puisqu'ils savent qu'ils ne vont pas y toucher.
Après 3 MMO pour ma part j'ai compris la leçon.

----------


## lex777

je viens de realiser que j'en suis à 1152 heures sous FFXI (et meme pas level max encore)... c flippant quand meme

----------


## motarion

Mouais poruqoi pas ... mais faut savoir que WoW a attiré de nouveaux joueurs ! je suis aps fan de WoW je m'ennuie dans les mmorpg mais bon on a plus de joueurs pour les univers persistants c'est une bonne nouvelle (plus de kévin ?)

On verra combien de temps tiens WoW  ::):

----------


## Eld

> Sauf que c'est toujours le meme jeux auquel tu joue, bonjour la variété.


 C'est là que c'est puissant ! en 2 ans de DAoC je me suis rarement fait chier !

----------


## Spartan

> jdois pas être normal, j'suis joueur (assidu) de mmo et cela ne m'a pas empéché de continuer à acheter au même rythme des jeux.
> 
> En moyenne 2-3 par mois depuis une grosse dizaine d'années, wow et daoc n'ont rien freiné.


Je dois pas être normal non plus, je fais pareil que toi (je joue à FF XI). 

Par compte j'achète très peu en neuf et beaucoup d'occaz (exemple : Max Payne 2 à 2€) et je revends les jeux finis, ça allège pas mal la facture. Je ne garde que les jeux dits "cultes" (Deus Ex, Omikron, Arcanum...). Les quelques jeux neufs que je me prends sont souvent des titres pas trop distribués que j'achète (souvent à prix réduit, genre 30€) avant de ne plus les trouver dans le commerce.

----------


## Red_Force

Le gars dit que c'est wow qui est trop bon. Le journaliste insinue que c'est les autres jeux qui ne le sont pas assez. C'est de bonne guerre mais ça ne change pas grand chose : un joueur de wow ne trouve souvent pas de motivation suffisante dans les autres jeux pour arrêter Wow. Wow qui a l'atout majeur d'avoir... une... putain de communauté. C'est au fond le seul vrai probleme : même si quelqu'un fait un très bon jeu, ça coutera aux wowistes d'y jouer.

----------


## lex777

> Les quelques jeux neufs que je me prends sont souvent des titres pas trop distribués que j'achète (souvent à prix réduit, genre 30€) avant de ne plus les trouver dans le commerce.


oui je fais pareil : genre j'achete les portages PC de jeux consoles pas trop distribués (à la Devil May Cry 3 Pc sorti recemment dans l'anonymat). Mais bon je ne l'ai meme pas essayé :P

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Ho.

Un sujet sur WoW ! 

Ca faisait longtemps tiens...

Perso je pense pas vraiment qu'il y ait une incidence enorme de WoW sur le reste du marché. Seuls les "camés" jusqu'aux yeux sotn incapables de fare autre chose... Je joue peinard a WoW et ca m'empeche pas d'acheter ou de jouer a autre chose a coté. Cas perso , certes , mais je pens pas etre unique (meme si j'aim bien m'en persuader de temps en temps....)

----------


## Kera

Que ce soit WoW ou un autre MMO ne change absolument rien. j'ai dans l'idée que pas mal de gens ne jouent plus ou pratiquement plus aux jeux solos quand ils sont accrochés par un MMO. Mais WoW c'est 7 millions d'abonnés alors ça fait mal aux autres jeux.




> Voilà, hop, emballez c'est pesé, si les jeux PC ne se vendent pas, c'est la faute à WoW qui est trop bon. Pas du tout parce qu'ils sont trop chers et que la majorité d'entre eux ne sont que des resucées de gameplay qu'on a déjà vu 100 fois. Ouf.


Personnellement quand je suis dans un MMO, tu peux me sortir le meilleur jeu solo du monde, j'en ai à peu près rien à fisse et je ne pense pas être le seul. D'ailleurs je ne m'intéresse aux jeux solo qu'entre 2 MMO. (Comme maintenant quoi.  :P )

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Mon analyse est différente, et tout aussi fausse :
Pour avoir le temps de jouer à un jeu massivement multijoueur avec abonnement, il faut du temps, donc ne pas travailler (retraite, chomage).
Donc, puisqu'on ne travaille pas, on a pas beaucoup d'argent. 
Comme le chomage est très élevé, le marché des joueurs est "différent" de ce qu'il serait sans cela.
Ca limite donc le budjet à consacrer aux jeux vidéo.

----------


## lex777

> Bonjour.
> Mon analyse est différente, et tout aussi fausse :
> Pour avoir le temps de jouer à un jeu massivement multijoueur avec abonnement, il faut du temps, donc ne pas travailler (retraite, chomage).


Faux
en fait je me suis mis au MMO uniquement car j'avais trouvé un travail et que 'javais moins peur des trucs en abonnement. Et j'ai passé 1152h (je le repete car ca m'hallucine :P) dedans en un an malgré mon travail est mes autres activité extra-professionnelles (musique principalement).

----------


## Bidon Poilu

> Le problème vient effectivement (et pour Wow c'est encore pire) que comme on l'a dit, une fois que tu joue a un MMORGG tu n'a ni le temps ni l'envie de jouer a un autre jeu.
> De la a dire que Wow est tellement bon donc les autres jeux ne ce vendent pas c’est une belle ânerie.
> Pitié pour tous les fan-boys de Wow testez un autre MMO avant de jurer fidélité à cette bouse…
> Je sais que le marché n’est pas folichon en ce moment mais quand même…
> EQ,EQ2, FF, COH et les autres existaient avant et sont de bon MMO avec une chouette communauté.
> Je n’en peux plus de voir l’extase de tous sur THE MMO , sans AUCUNE comparaison a l’esprit.
> 
> "Wow et Ipod mème combat...tirer vers le bas"


Ce n'est pas la question de dire que WoW est "ZE" MMO.
C'est juste celui qui est le plus vendu, le plus joué, et de loin. Et c'est en cela que c'est le MMORPG qui a le plus gros impact sur l'univers vidéoludique.
Voila, encore une fois, je ne suis ni fanboy, ni anti WoW. J'y ai joué, et j'ai constaté une baisse de ma libido d'achat de jeu, ce qui est le sujet de ce forum et de mes posts. Et non le fait de dire "WoW c'est de la bombe de balle" ou "WoW c'est de la merde" selon le camps d'idiots bornés que l'on souhaite représenter.
En gros quoique tu penses de WoW, son envergure est telle que personne ne peut nier son impact dans les flux financier de notre beau milieu.

----------


## Spartan

> Faux
> en fait je me suis mis au MMO uniquement car j'avais trouvé un travail et que 'javais moins peur des trucs en abonnement. Et j'ai passé 1152h (je le repete car ca m'hallucine :P) dedans en un an malgré mon travail est mes autres activité extra-professionnelles (musique principalement).


Pareil, sauf qu'en plus je bosse en alternance (contrat d'apprentissage), ce qui fait que je gagne du fric tout en ayant souvent des horaires d'étudiant quand je suis en cours, genre finir la journée à 14h00... Forcément, ça laisse du temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je ne sais pas si c'est wow qui est trop bon ou les autres qui ne le sont pas assez. Mais c'est sur que si on me coupait wow du jour au lendemain, j'en prendrai un TRES TRES gros coup au moral. Wow joue énormément sur le cote "affectif" de la communauté qu'on se crée. Pleins de joueurs voulaient arreter puis sont revenues deux mois apres car on leur manquait trop ^^

Wow, je dois plus souvent flooder le canal guilde que jouer a proprement parler. Une fois arrivé level 60, si tu n'aimes pas les instances HL (mais si, là ou le leader se refait un RTS avec 39 pecnauds qui servent d'AI pour les unités), tu as tres vite fait le tour (sauf moi, qui n'est presque pas touché hache tripes, donc je m'amuse encore un peu)

Je rapprocherai wow des sims, ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, mais plus une  expérience sociale nouvelle (ESN, ca claque non?). A une époque c'est vrai que je me disais "arf si je joue 2 h a dod, ben ca fait 2h où je choppe pas d'xp dans wow", et LA oui effectivement, wow prenait le dessus.

mais quand on commence a tourner en rond, on rejoue aux autres jeux sans probleme.

----------


## Fantomex

Hé bien moi, j'ai arrêté Wow après plus d'un an pour manque de temps, lassitude désintérêt du haut level. J'en profite donc pour rédécouvrir de vieux jeux comme Vampire Bloodlines ou Dark project 2. Maintenant, je me rends compte à quel point ce jeu a cannibalisé ma vie de joueurs. Avec le recul, je trouve ça plutôt malsain d'ailleurs.

----------


## Pilosite

Beaucoup d'hallucination ici :

trouver que jouer à un MMO est économique sous pretexte qu'on joue beaucoup et qu'à ça, c'est vraiment du moutonnisme aigüe. Se réduire à n'avoir qu'une experience de jeu, vampirisante car forçant à être meilleur que les petits camarades, infinie d'accord mais en fait extremement répétitive... c'est un choix de vie! 

moi je préfère largement jouer à des jeux normaux, comme galciv2 (des dizaines d'heures de jeux pour 40€), civ4, et les bon FPS (donc pas PREY), des VRAI rpg (donc pas WoW gavés de kévin ou tu as tout sauf l'impression d'être en roleplay)

mais chacun fait comme il veut, mais ne pas dire que jouer au MMO est économique, ça donne l'impression que vous ne voyez pas l'insertion rectale mensuel.

----------


## Mesmefer

Bonjour ici,
je suis un petit nouveau,
je suis un fervent lecteur de Canardplus.com (depuis 1789), et je viens de m'y inscrire.
J'ai joué pendant 3 ans à Daoc avec a mon compteur un nombre hallucinant d'heures de jeux (en gros 6 heures par jour sans compter les weekends avec un travail à temps plein à coté. Ben vous savez quoi, j'ai pas acheté un seul jeux depuis 3 ans, mais Heroes 5 m'a reussi a me faire laché daoc et maintenant j'y touche plus. Les MMO c'est une drogue pas touche a ca!

----------


## Sledge

> 312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, *personne n'y voit une erreur ?*


Oui il y a une erreur, tu peux trouver WoW pour 23,99€ et si tu veux jouer 2 ans tu va devoir payer 263,76€.
Total pour le jeu + 25 mois d'abonnement : 287,75€

Soit en moyenne 11,51€ / mois, pour quelqu'un qui achéte un jeu neuf tous les 5 mois c'est kif kif.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je ne sais pas si c'est wow qui est trop bon ou les autres qui ne le sont pas assez. Mais c'est sur que si on me coupait wow du jour au lendemain, j'en prendrai un TRES TRES gros coup au moral. Wow joue énormément sur le cote "affectif" de la communauté qu'on se crée. Pleins de joueurs voulaient arreter puis sont revenues deux mois apres car on leur manquait trop ^^
> 
> Wow, je dois plus souvent flooder le canal guilde que jouer a proprement parler. Une fois arrivé level 60, si tu n'aimes pas les instances HL (mais si, là ou le leader se refait un RTS avec 39 pecnauds qui servent d'AI pour les unités), tu as tres vite fait le tour (sauf moi, qui n'est presque pas touché hache tripes, donc je m'amuse encore un peu)
> 
> Je rapprocherai wow des sims, ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, mais plus une  expérience sociale nouvelle (ESN, ca claque non?). A une époque c'est vrai que je me disais "arf si je joue 2 h a dod, ben ca fait 2h où je choppe pas d'xp dans wow", et LA oui effectivement, wow prenait le dessus.
> 
> mais quand on commence a tourner en rond, on rejoue aux autres jeux sans probleme.



Donc on dois en déduire que si les MMO marchent à fond c'est juste parce que c'est des chats de luxe?

En tout cas remettre du fric "parce que la guilde me manque" ça jamais.
Mes amis, ma famille, eux peuvent vraiment me manquer, mais des kékés avec qui j'ai farmé des bottes en peau de zob de murloc +4 ils peuvent être très gentils, je m'en contre-fout, une fois le jeu quitté "welcome back into the reality".

Avoir des comportements de source virtuelle qui priment sur le réel ça me dépasse complètement.

----------


## Shigeru

> En tout cas remettre du fric "parce que la guilde me manque" ça jamais.
> Mes amis, ma famille, eux peuvent vraiment me manquer, mais des kékés avec qui j'ai farmé des bottes en peau de zob de murloc +4 ils peuvent être très gentils, je m'en contre-fout, une fois le jeu quitté "welcome back into the reality".
> 
> Avoir des comportements de source virtuelle qui priment sur le réel ça me dépasse complètement


>Pareillement.

----------


## lex777

> moi je préfère largement jouer à des jeux normaux, comme galciv2 (des dizaines d'heures de jeux pour 40€), civ4, et les bon FPS (donc pas PREY), des VRAI rpg (donc pas WoW gavés de kévin ou tu as tout sauf l'impression d'être en roleplay)
> 
> mais chacun fait comme il veut, mais ne pas dire que jouer au MMO est économique, ça donne l'impression que vous ne voyez pas l'insertion rectale mensuel.


ben disons que je tournais en rond dans mes jeux offline : je jouais a tout mais pus rien ne me satisfaisait vraiment . J'enchainais RPG sur fps sur jeux GBA sans que ca me procure un quelconque plaisir (a de rares exception). C'etait la routine quoi. Le pire ce n'est pas que je trouvais les jeux mauvais , je les trouvais bon la plupart du temps ... Bref j'avais peut-être trop de recul par rapport a ce que je faisais et l'immersion fonctionnnait de moins en moins (ceci dit mon job de testeur de JV à un moment ne devait pas arranger les choses). 

C'est ca, l'immersion, que j'ai enfin retrouvé avec FFXI (malgré l'insertion rectale mensuelle comme tu dis). Maintenant il est tout à fait possible que je retourne à du offline, mais actuellement il n'y a pas de jeu (surtout pas next gen) qui me donne reellement envie d'arreter de passer mon peu de temps libre dans ce MMO.

Par contre je plussoies les jeux courts à la HL2EP1 car je peux y jouer en plus ^^

----------


## G@zz

étant un joueur console j'avoue avoir completement delaissé ma ps2 au profit de wow a l'epoque...mais bon tout est revenu dans l'ordre  :;):

----------


## Pilosite

> ben disons que je tournais en rond dans mes jeux offline : je jouais a tout mais pus rien ne me satisfaisait vraiment . J'enchainais RPG sur fps sur jeux GBA sans que ca me procure un quelconque plaisir (a de rares exception). C'etait la routine quoi. Le pire ce n'est pas que je trouvais les jeux mauvais , je les trouvais bon la plupart du temps ... Bref j'avais peut-être trop de recul par rapport a ce que je faisais et l'immersion fonctionnnait de moins en moins (ceci dit mon job de testeur de JV à un moment ne devait pas arranger les choses). 
> 
> C'est ca, l'immersion, que j'ai enfin retrouvé avec FFXI (malgré l'insertion rectale mensuelle comme tu dis). Maintenant il est tout à fait possible que je retourne à du offline, mais actuellement il n'y a pas de jeu (surtout pas next gen) qui me donne reellement envie d'arreter de passer mon peu de temps libre dans ce MMO.


Je comprend tout à fait ton experience. J'ai moi même jouer à pas mal de MMO pour un peu les mêmes raisons, mais j'ai heureusement vite arrêté. J'ai un pote par contre qui est tombé dedans et qui à mis 2 ans à retrouver une vie sociale (au sens propre du terme: plus personne ne le voyait)

je trouve ça super dommage, d'autant qeu finalement les mécanismes des MMO sont ultra basique et basé sur la dépendance, c'est ça qui me gave... avec bien sur le prix hallucinant à lâché, désolé mais je trouve ça quoiqu'il arrive abusif de payer 10€ par mois pour UN jeu qui n'en ai qu'un demi.

----------


## BSRobin

> Bah écoute quasi personne n'achete un jeux par mois, et énormement de jeux acheté à 50 euros ont une durée de vie de plus de 20 heures ce qui, conjugué a une vie de non-nerd, améne à mettre un certain temp à finir son jeu.


Ouais ... tout dépend le style de jeux quoi ...
Tu m'appelles dès que tu revois passer un FPS avec une durée de vie de plus de 20H

"Ah ouais mais après y'a le multi pour prolonger la durée de vie ..." Le multi tout pourri avec 1 poignée de serveurs vide. Ouais, ok.

----------


## Sombry

> Sauf qu'a chaque fois que l'on achete un nouveau jeu c'est une nouvelle experience, alors qu'avec un MMO c'est TOUJOURS le meme jeu, apres si vous aimez vous droguez a un jeu repetitif ( comme dit plus haut ) et abrutissant c'est votre choix, mais dire que c'est économique, ce n'est pas vrai.


Mais t'es marrant toi, si Jean-Pierre joue à Wow depuis sa sortie sans jouer à aute chose depuis car il s'eclate à wow qu'est ce que ça peut te faire ?

Apparement Jean-Pierre s'eclate et prend son pied sur wow, c'est là le principal non ?

En quoi c'est abrutissant ? depuis quand le fait de jouer aux jeux vidéo est censé rendre "intelligent" ou " cultivé" et compagnie ?

Je comprend vraiment pas ton point de vu, en fait si, mais je te trouve un peu à coté de la plaque, enfin bon, tu exprimes clairement ta "mmorpg-phobie", t'as le droit de pas aimer, mais le marché du MMO se compte en millions et ça tu ne peux rien y faire, chacuns joue à ce qu'il aime que ça te plaise ou non.

----------


## Renaud___

> Beaucoup d'hallucination ici :
> 
> trouver que jouer à un MMO est économique sous pretexte qu'on joue beaucoup et qu'à ça, c'est vraiment du moutonnisme aigüe. Se réduire à n'avoir qu'une experience de jeu, vampirisante car forçant à être meilleur que les petits camarades, infinie d'accord mais en fait extremement répétitive... c'est un choix de vie! 
> 
> moi je préfère largement jouer à des jeux normaux, comme galciv2 (des dizaines d'heures de jeux pour 40€), civ4, et les bon FPS (donc pas PREY), des VRAI rpg (donc pas WoW gavés de kévin ou tu as tout sauf l'impression d'être en roleplay)
> 
> mais chacun fait comme il veut, mais ne pas dire que jouer au MMO est économique, ça donne l'impression que vous ne voyez pas l'insertion rectale mensuel.


Avant de jouer les condescendants, tu devrais remarquer que tu confonds "economique" et "diversifié".

Oui un MMO joué a un rythme soutenu (tres souvent le cas donc) est economique : j ai passé 5 ans sur eq, j ai joué dans les 300 jours, acheté tous les addons, et j ai donc dépensé dans les 1500 euros environ? Si on applique une simple regle de trois avec le prix de ton galciv2 sur ces 1500 euros extravagants, on obtient 192 heures passées sur EQ pour 40 euros : On ne peux nier le coté economique des MMo a un rythme soutenu.

Apres, que ce ne soit pas diversifié, c est une question de gout. Personnellement je ne regrette pas le temps que j ai passé dessus.

Renaud___ le mouton.

----------


## Shigeru

> Mais t'es marrant toi, si Jean-Pierre joue à Wow depuis sa sortie sans jouer à aute chose depuis car il s'eclate à wow que ce que ça peut te faire ?
> 
> Apparement Jean - Pierre s'eclate et prend son pied sur wow, c'est là le principale non ?
> 
> En quoi c'est abrutissant ? depuis quand le fait de jouer aux jeux vidéo est cencé rendre "intelligent" " cultivé" et compagnie ?
> 
> Je comprend vraiment pas ton point de vu, en fait si, mais je te trouve un peu à coté de la plaque, enfin bon, tu exprime clairement ta "mmorpg-phobie", t'as le droit de pas aimer, mais  le marché du MMO ce compte en millions et ça tu ne peux rien y faire, chacuns joue à ce qu'il aime que ça te plaise ou non.


D'ou le " c'est votre choix"  :;): . Par contre je ne supporte pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est économique. Payé 13 euros par mois ca ne peut etre justifié uniquement par l'entretien du jeux, pour moi soit ils font payer le jeux et l'entretien soit ils ne font pas payer le jeux et uniquement l'abonnement.

Et oui c'est abrutissant, les MMORPG sont basés sur un systeme ultra basique ( tu clic ça attaque ) et ultra répétitif ( va me chercher 3000 poissons dans la riviere machins ). D'ou  (en partie ) l'addiction crée par ces jeux.

----------


## lex777

> Et oui c'est abrutissant, les MMORPG sont basés sur un systeme ultra basique ( tu clic ça attaque ) et ultra répétitif ( va me chercher 3000 poissons dans la riviere machins ). D'ou  (en partie ) l'addiction crée par ces jeux.


euh c pas tout a fait ca quand meme (enfin si pour l'xp mais ca reste assez tactique malgré un coté repetitif). Mais il n'y a pas que l'xp dans FFXI. Les missions pour le scenario (pas les quetes) font parties de mes meilleures experience de jv a ce jour, pas mal d'infiltration, de management de personnes, de definition de tactiques, strategie etc ... c passionnant parfois

----------


## Renaud___

> D'ou le " c'est votre choix" . Par contre je ne supporte pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est économique. Payé 13 euros par mois ca ne peut etre justifié uniquement par l'entretien du jeux, pour moi soit ils font payer le jeux et l'entretien soit ils ne font pas payer le jeux et uniquement l'abonnement.
> 
> Et oui c'est abrutissant, les MMORPG sont basés sur un systeme ultra basique ( tu clic ça attaque ) et ultra répétitif ( va me chercher 3000 poissons dans la riviere machins ). D'ou  (en partie ) l'addiction crée par ces jeux.


Ou alors ils devraient filer un bounty et un 100 balles avec le jeu, et arreter de gagner de l argent.

Par contre, ta description des mmo me fait penser (peut etre a tort) que tu reduis le concept des MMOs a WoW en fait.

Renaud___

----------


## Pouloum

> 312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, personne n'y voit une erreur ?


non, pour le meme prix 'jai une DS et 5 jeux durée de vie soyons gentil 40h par jeux ? (je susi tres gentil là) 

à raison de 20h par semaine ma DS me fait bien : 10 semaines !! comparé aux 2 ans de l'autre coté... 

prenons le probleme dans l'autre sens 

362 euros pour 2 ans à raison = 362 jours ('jarrondis c'est plus simple :P) * 2 (ans) * 4h (de jeu par jours) = 3896 heures 


Soit 1 euros pour 8 heures de jeux 
il faudrait mettre les jeux DS à 40/8 = 5 euros pour avoir l'equivalent. 

pour moi le MMO est le systeme de jeu le moins cher (oui GW est encore moins cher et barvo à NC) (oui je passe un temps fou sur WAR3 en ce moment et c'est encore moins cher et ça fait 4 ans que j'y joue ) 

Par contre le mosieur à raison un jeu comme WoW mange de la part de marché de façon importante, non pas en terme d'argent mais en terme de temps, car jouer à un MMO prend du temps et pour peu que tu veuilles aller au ciné et te taper des meufs c'est meme pas la peine d'acheter d'autre jeu. (j'ai bien craqué sur certains jeux dont je me suis lassé apres 10 heures j'aurai mieux fait de m'abstenir)


PS: j'ai depensé plus dans ma DS que dans les mmo pour un temps passé sur ma DS inferieur au temps passé sur des mmo donc : 

mmo = prix inferieur et temps superieur passé donc economique car si j'avais passé ce temps en jeux non mmo j'aurai du mettre facilement 4 fois plus. 

Sans parler du fait que depuis que j'ai gouté aux mmo les autres jeux me semble fade et j'accroche à rien bien longtemps alors que j'ai pu finir 3 fois FF6 :/

dernier calcul : 

Temps minimum à passer sur un MMO pour qu'il soit plus rentable qu'un jeu classique:

prenons un jeu moyen de 60 euros pour 40 h de jeux : 1.5 euros = 1 h de jeu
abonement de Wow = 12 euros par mois donc nous avons un prix equivalent atteind pour 12/1.5 = 18 h de jeu. 

Donc les seules personnes pour lesquelle un MMO est plus cher qu'un jeu classique sont celle qui joue moins de 18h par mois (sachant que je suis généreux avec les 40h de vie d'un jeu solo)

CQFD.

encore une petite edition poru rajouter que j'irai meme plus loin en disant que le mmo est le loisir le moins cher : 

Un sport c'est dans les 300-400 euros l'année + l'equipement 
Canal + c'est 30euros par mois
le cinéma c'est 18 euros par mois 

non tu pourras chercher autant que tu veux tu auras du mal à trouver moins cher quand tu vois le temps que tu y passes. (encore une fois oui GW est tres bien placé mais moins addictif je pense ceci dis j'ai arrété wow et GW :P) Ah si il y a bien counter sans doutes qui est sorti du lot mais ça reste tres tres tres rare, il faut un jeu d'exception avec un multijoueur d'exception. 

donc les jeux qui ont duré sont les MMO, warcraft3, starcraft (sisi encore), diablo2, counter etc... 
bon je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas de souvenir qu'un jeu classique ai duré sur plusieurs année comme la plupart des MMO potable le fond, donc ça ne me gene pas de payer tous les mois  ::):

----------


## Shigeru

> non, pour le meme prix 'jai une DS et 5 jeux durée de vie soyons gentil 40h par jeux ? (je susi tres gentil là) 
> 
> à raison de 20h par semaine ma DS me fait bien : 10 semaines !! comparé aux 2 ans de l'autre coté... 
> 
> prenons le probleme dans l'autre sens 
> 
> 362 euros pour 2 ans à raison = 362 jours ('jarrondis c'est plus simple :P) * 2 (ans) * 4h (de jeu par jours) = 3896 heures 
> 
> soit 1 euros pour 8 heures de jeux 
> ...



Sauf que tes 8h de jeux à  5€ sont, qualitativement parlant, bien meilleures que tes 8h a 1€parceque justement tu ne fais pas constament la meme chose.

----------


## Eld

> Et oui c'est abrutissant, les MMORPG sont basés sur un systeme ultra basique ( tu clic ça attaque ) et ultra répétitif ( va me chercher 3000 poissons dans la riviere machins ). D'ou (en partie ) l'addiction crée par ces jeux.


wokééé...
et dans un FPS il faut cliquer sur les méchants pour les tuer
et dans un STR il faut faire des unités et les envoyer tuer le méchant
c est répétitif hein ? :D

----------


## Zongo

C'est vrai ça !
D'ailleurs les mmorpgs sont aussi résponsable du taux de chomage en france, de la montée du nazisme et des pieds qui sentent pas bon !   :^_^:

----------


## Entropie

Pour moi il est évident que wow a un rôle dans les mauvais chiffres de ventes des autres jeux.

1) democratisation du haut débit
2) marketing bien pensé ( carte de prépaiement, pub , promo )
3) petite conf demandé
4) Tres facile a prendre en main, traduit dans plusieurs langue, serveur dédié pour chaque pays
5) bien addictif.

Beaucoup de gens ont decouvert avec wow leur premier MMO, de plus, ca me fait marrer de voir parler de Fear, d'Oblivion et autre nieme FPS dernier cri bouffeur de carte 3D que la majorité des joueurs n'a pas...
Dites 300€ une carte graphique qu'on doit changer tous les 6 mois pour aprecié le dernier jeux a ca juste valeur : je ne comprend pas, il est vrai que les jeux se ressemble aussi, un FPS bah ca reste un FPS... 

Le côté nouveau, découvert d'un nouveau gameplay chez les profanes a eu un cotré addcitif direct.
C'est vrai qu'un vieux routard du JV qui a deja plusieurs MMO à son actif passe vite son chemin mais pensez aux  autres !

Le probleme ce que nous, les gens de ce forum ont ne represente pas vraiment les joueurs, on est plutot des passionnés (veillisssant pour certains) et ca se voit dans les autres sections de forum ( concours de screen shot). Ca fait grincer des dents mais il faut admettre que quand on aime wow, ben y a peu de place pour autre chose.  Si a mes 17 ans, on m'avait présenté un mmo j'aurai pas été loin dans les études  ::): )))

Tout le monde gueule a cause des kikoolol mais voilà, c'est justement la preuve que la masse a été touché et pas seulement les vieux briscards du JV.

De plus, une fois qu'on connait le multijoueur retourner jouer contre un CPU ca a un côté frustrant.

----------


## Shigeru

> wokééé...
> et dans un FPS il faut cliquer sur les méchants pour les tuer
> et dans un STR il faut faire des unités et les envoyer tuer le méchant
> c est répétitif hein ? :D


Dans un bon fps il faut faire beaucoup plus que cliquer sur un ennemi pour réussir, pareil dans un str, sous WOW et sur quasi tout les MMORPG tu clic sur ton ennemi et ton personnage se lock sur lui, le suis et le frappe automatiquement. Apres ya les pouvoir magique du personnage, mais la encore c'est du tout automatisé, rien a visé rien a évité (enfin si mais on ne peut meme plus puisque le personnage se balade sur un rail une fois le lock activé ).

----------


## Renaud___

> Beaucoup de gens justifient le prix en parlant d'entretiens du jeux ( serveur etc), ce qui est loin de la vérité. Et donc si ce n'est plus uniquement de l'entretien, justifie moi la présence de cette abonnement.
> Sauf que tes 8h de jeux à  5€ sont, qualitativement parlant, bien meilleures que tes 8h a 1€parceque justement tu ne fais pas constament la meme chose.


Les gens qui pensent que Blizzard et Vivendi ne gagnent pas d argent sur WoW et n'ont un systeme economique dont le but n'est que d entretenir les serveurs de WoW, ont un vrai probleme  ::): 

"Sauf que tes 8h de jeux à  5€ sont, qualitativement parlant, bien meilleures que tes 8h a 1€parceque justement tu ne fais pas constament la meme chose."

Question de gouts.

"Dans un bon fps il faut faire beaucoup plus que cliquer sur un ennemi pour réussir, pareil dans un str, sous WOW et sur quasi tout les MMORPG tu clic sur ton ennemi et ton personnage se lock sur lui, le suis et le frappe automatiquement. Apres ya les pouvoir magique du personnage, mais la encore c'est du tout automatisé, rien a visé rien a évité (enfin si mais on ne peut meme plus puisque le personnage se balade sur un rail une fois le lock activé )."

Une fois de plus, les MMos ne se resument pas au jeu en solo de WoW a bas level.

Renaud___

----------


## Ghadzoeux

pour amener de l'eau au moulin du sujet, j'ai vécu exactement la même chose que ce qui est sous-entendu dans l'article. j'ai joué pendant 1 an à WoW et à raison de 11€/mois et du temps que ce jeu exigeait, je n'ai plus joué à rien d'autre.
au final, depuis que j'ai arrêté j'ai acheté 4 jeux (Heroes V, C&C first decade, Titan Quest et Oblivion) et mon expérience de jeu est bien plus diversifiée que pendant la période WoW.
donc oui ce jeu est un bouffe-temps (pour la vie sociale pour ceux, dont je ne fais pas partie, qui ne savent pas s'arrêter) mais aussi focalise l'attention à 100% et détourne des autres jeux.

----------


## Shigeru

> Les gens qui pensent que Blizzard et Vivendi ne gagnent pas d argent sur WoW et n'ont un systeme economique dont le but n'est que d entretenir les serveurs de WoW, ont un vrai probleme 
> 
> Renaud___


Bah alors tu te fais tripoter le bas du dos consciement ? Explique moi pourquoi on devrait payer tout les mois pour jouer alors que la grande majorité des jeux vidéo ne font pas payer ce service online.

----------


## Renaud___

> Bah alors tu te fais tripoter le bas du dos consciement ? Explique moi pourquoi on devrait payer tout les mois pour jouer alors que la grande majorité des jeux vidéo ne font pas payer ce service online.


Je reve ou tu es vraiment en train de remettre en cause le fait qu une entreprise cherche a gagner de l argent ?

Le prix n'est pas désaventageux pour l'utilisateur (comme montré plus haut dans divers calculs) et Blizzard gagne son pain.

Les gens qui ne veulent pas payer, ne jouent pas, et apparement en pratique le prix ne semble pas faire trop fuire les gens vu le succes de ce jeu.

Renaud___

----------


## Spartan

> Dans un bon fps il faut faire beaucoup plus que cliquer sur un ennemi pour réussir, pareil dans un str, sous WOW et sur quasi tout les MMORPG tu clic sur ton ennemi et ton personnage se lock sur lui, le suis et le frappe automatiquement. Apres ya les pouvoir magique du personnage, mais la encore c'est du tout automatisé, rien a visé rien a évité (enfin si mais on ne peut meme plus puisque le personnage se balade sur un rail une fois le lock activé ).


C'est très réducteur comme approche... On t'a jamais parlé de crafting, d'exploration ou de système économique dans un MMO ? de travail en équipe, avec au moins un semblant de stratégie et de coordination entre joueurs histoire de pas se faire ratatiner par un boss de 20m. de haut ?

Cela dit, il est vrai que les MMO peuvent être chronophages. Le tout est d'avoir la présence d'esprit de ne pas se laisser bouffer sa vie sociale...

----------


## Eld

> Bah alors tu te fais tripoter le bas du dos consciement ? Explique moi pourquoi on devrait payer tout les mois pour jouer alors que la grande majorité des jeux vidéo ne font pas payer ce service online.


il ne faut pas oublier non plus que développer un MMORPG est certainement plus couteux que développer un jeu normal, sans compter les mises à jour de contenu
le jeu en lui même n'est pas vendu cher (souvent dans les 40 euros) et l'argent est gagné sur les abonnements
et oui, ils font du bénéfice cest pourritures de capitalistes... mais c'est un peu le but aussi, non ?

----------


## Spartan

MAJ de contenu, entretien des serveurs, payer les gens qui s'en occupe, payer les factures (electricité pour faire tourner les serveurs, payer les locaux où les devs et les serveurs se trouvent...) et aussi accessoirement générer des bénéfices...
Je dois être idiot, mais je vois rien de choquant là-dedans.

----------


## Shigeru

> Je reve ou tu es vraiment en train de remettre en cause le fait qu une entreprise cherche a gagner de l argent ?
> 
> Le prix n'est pas désaventageux pour l'utilisateur (comme montré plus haut dans divers calculs) et Blizzard gagne son pain.
> 
> Les gens qui ne veulent pas payer, ne jouent pas, et apparement en pratique le prix ne semble pas faire trop fuire les gens vu le succes de ce jeu.
> 
> Renaud___


Tu ne comprend vraisemblablement rien a ce que je te dis. 

La plupart des jeux ont un mode multijoueurs gratuit (ou presque vu qu'il est compris dans le prix du jeu ) non ? 
Un monde persistant necessite un entretien (contenu +serveur ) soit, comment justifier le surplus vu que l'on a deja acheter le jeu et payer l'entretien? Blizzard et les autres feraient payer un service gratuit sur les autres jeux ?

----------


## epolas

rofl, les mmo c'est economique.
hl et ses mods, 15 €, et vla la durée de vie... certes ça date, mais hl + cs + dod plus tout ce que vous voulez, ça en fait des jours de jeu, et pour 15 € pas 362...

Tjs en restant chez valve, le pack Valve sur steam coute 79$, dedans ya : 
HL1 & ses mods
HL2, HL2 ep 1, ep 2, lost coast (pas sortis mais ça arrive)
CS:S
DOD:S
etc...
Et la on explose serieusement le rapport nb heures/prix de la branche soit disant la plus economique du JV. Reveillez vous les gens, on vous pompe des sous CHAQUE mois, comme pour votre adsl, votre telephone votre electricité...

Et venez pas me sortir que l'experience du FPS en multi c'est repetitif, surtout pas par rapport a du farmage intensif...

Pour en revenir a la news, c'est evidant qu'un jeu qui attire 6 ou 7 M de personnes pique des parts de marché. De la a dire qu'il est tellement bon que c'est pour ça qu'il y a bcp de monde... Y a bien bcp de monde qui regarde TF1 et M6  ::): 

ps : me prenez pas pour un anti mmo, je joue a anarchy online, mais je considere pas ça comme economique...

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Oui : 13 euros pour une possibilité infinie de jeu


On parle de WoW là? Le jeu dont le contenu une fois haut niveau se résume à refaire sans cesse les memes donjons? =D

----------


## Renaud___

> Tu ne comprend vraisemblablement rien a ce que je te dis. 
> 
> La plupart des jeux ont un mode multijoueurs gratuit non ? 
> Un monde persistant necessite un entretien (contenu +serveur ) soit, comment justifier le surplus vu que l'on a deja acheter le jeu et payer l'entretien? Blizzard et les autres feraient payer un service gratuit sur les autres jeux ?


Un service multijoueur gratuit sur les non MMO, et payant sur les MMO ?

Fais attention, tu risques d arriver a la conclusion que ce service est plus couteux pour Blizzard sur un MMO que sur un non MMO.

Renaud___

----------


## Pouloum

> Beaucoup de gens justifient le prix en parlant d'entretiens du jeux ( serveur etc), ce qui est loin de la vérité. Et donc si ce n'est plus uniquement de l'entretien, justifie moi la présence de cette abonnement.


-les serveurs c'est une partie du coup meme si on peut concidérer que c'est payé par l'investissement initial
-les MJ qui font un suivit des reclamations client
-les developpeurs qui contribut à mettre à jour le jeu regulierement




> Sauf que tes 8h de jeux à  5€ sont, qualitativement parlant, bien meilleures que tes 8h a 1€parceque justement tu ne fais pas constament la meme chose.


Alors là je ne suis pas d'accord sur les heures passé sur des mmo il y en a tres peu que j'ai trouvé chiante si je ne m'etais pas amusé tout du long j'aurai changé de jeu. Si tu as l'impression de faire toujours la meme chose c'est que tu n'aimes pas le style de jeu et qu'un final fantasy te laisse indifferent ou que tu trouves ça repetitif (ce que je conçoit) pour moi la variété viens du jeu et des joueurs c'est l'enorme + du MMO

----------


## Renaud___

> rofl, les mmo c'est economique.
> hl et ses mods, 15 €, et vla la durée de vie... certes ça date, mais hl + cs + dod plus tout ce que vous voulez, ça en fait des jours de jeu, et pour 15 € pas 362...
> 
> Tjs en restant chez valve, le pack Valve sur steam coute 79$, dedans ya : 
> HL1 & ses mods
> HL2, HL2 ep 1, ep 2, lost coast (pas sortis mais ça arrive)
> CS:S
> DOD:S
> etc...
> ...


Si tu veux jouer au concours du jeu le plus economique, OUI HL + ses mods est plus economique.

Est ce qu'on peut en conclure qu'un MMo n est pas economique? si on est pas premier, on est forcement dernier :P ?

Renaud___

----------


## Eld

> Tjs en restant chez valve, le pack Valve sur steam coute 79$


ok, mais combien de jeux peuvent se vanter d'avoir une telle qualité de jeu en multi (qui rallonge énormément la durée de vie) ? Les comparaisons se faisaient surtout vis à vis de Titan Quest, Prey ... des jeux intéressants en solo et pauvres en multi.

----------


## Shigeru

> Fais attention, tu risques d arriver a la conclusion que ce service est plus couteux pour Blizzard sur un MMO que sur un non MMO.
> 
> Renaud___


T'es sur de lire ce que j'écris ?j'ai deja dit qu'il etait normal de payé un entretien   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Renaud___

> T'es sur de lire ce que j'écris ?j'ai deja dit qu'il etait normal de payé un entretien


Par contre, il n'est pas normal de payer la boite ?

Je ne sais meme pas ou est le probleme : Oui blizzard gagne de l argent, sur l abonnement mensuel, et le jeu (soit : ce fameux surplus), et oui c est normal, c'est une entreprise. Et oui, c'est viable, les 6 millions de joueurs en sont la preuve, et oui, ils n'ont pas l'air si choqués ce ce qu ils payent.

Renaud___

----------


## epolas

> ok, mais combien de jeux peuvent se vanter d'avoir une telle qualité de jeu en multi (qui rallonge énormément la durée de vie) ? Les comparaisons se faisaient surtout vis à vis de Titan Quest, Prey ... des jeux intéressants en solo et pauvres en multi.


c'est justement parce que prey et TQ sont des exemples faciles que j'essaye d'elargir... 
yen a d'autre des jeux qui ont un super rapport nb heures/prix :
- Warcraft 3, Act of war, les STR bien ficelés en général (je fais des parties d'age of empires 1 en multi de tps en teps)
- d'autre fps, battlefield, UT
- Jeux de sports, PES en tete (je sais pas si ça se fait trop online mais bon)

bref, je ne conçois pas que jouer a un MMO puisse etre "economique". Avoir l'impression d'en avoir pour son argent ok, les gouts et les couleurs se discutent pas, mais plus de 2500 balles pour un jeu, merde, c'est cher on vous dit !

----------


## Eld

> bref, je ne conçois pas que jouer a un MMO puisse etre "economique". Avoir l'impression d'en avoir pour son argent ok, les gouts et les couleurs se discutent pas, mais plus de 2500 balles pour un jeu, merde, c'est cher on vous dit !


raisonne en terme de service, d'heures de jeu, plutot qu'en nombre de jeux...

----------


## epolas

> raisonne en terme de service, d'heures de jeu, plutot qu'en nombre de jeux...


mais raaaaaaahhhhh, c'est bien ce que je fais. il faut prendre les jeux de ma liste individuellement, ou par 2 ou 3... depuis le debut je raisonne en nb d'heures, relis mes post  ::):

----------


## Makabeus

> D'ou le " c'est votre choix" . Par contre je ne supporte pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est économique. Payé 13 euros par mois ca ne peut etre justifié uniquement par l'entretien du jeux, pour moi soit ils font payer le jeux et l'entretien soit ils ne font pas payer le jeux et uniquement l'abonnement.
> 
> Et oui c'est abrutissant, les MMORPG sont basés sur un systeme ultra basique ( tu clic ça attaque ) et ultra répétitif ( va me chercher 3000 poissons dans la riviere machins ). D'ou  (en partie ) l'addiction crée par ces jeux.


Deux choses.

D'abord ta croisade, sur les 13 € par mois est vraiment un très mauvais angle d'attaque car beaucoup de MMOs deviennent gratuit, Silkroad, Guildwar, Dofus, AO, etc ...

Donc bon  :P 

Les MMOs c'est abrutissant ? Et un FPs où tu fais panpan pendant une dizaine d'heure en dégommant tout ce qui bouge dans un couloir ?

Les MMOs ont une richesse et une variété de gameplay que peu de jeu offline peuvent offrir et surtout par essence un aspect social que bon nombre de joueurs recherchent.

Je pense que tu n'as pas compris l'intérêt des MMOs et la raison de leur réussite actuelle dont WoW est juste la concrétisation avec ses 6 millions de joueurs.

Maintenant expliquer la chute des ventes de jeux offline uniqument par la présence des MMOs, c'est ridicule même s'il y a un impact certain.

----------


## Eld

> mais raaaaaaahhhhh, c'est bien ce que je fais. il faut prendre les jeux de ma liste individuellement, ou par 2 ou 3... depuis le debut je raisonne en nb d'heures, relis mes post


et tu trouves toujours que 2500 balles pour plus de 1000 heures de jeu c'est cher ? ...

----------


## Renaud___

> actuellement, en reference a l'actualité actuelle sportive, j'appelle ça etre en queue de peloton....
> mais raaaaaaahhhhh, c'est bien ce que je fais. il faut prendre les jeux de ma liste individuellement, ou par 2 ou 3... depuis le debut je raisonne en nb d'heures, relis mes post


heuresement que la voiture balai a deja récupéré tous les jeux solos alors :]

(on parle bien d economique en terme "temps joué"/argent hein ?)

Renaud___

----------


## Pouloum

> Tu ne comprend vraisemblablement rien a ce que je te dis. 
> 
> La plupart des jeux ont un mode multijoueurs gratuit (ou presque vu qu'il est compris dans le prix du jeu ) non ? 
> Un monde persistant necessite un entretien (contenu +serveur ) soit, comment justifier le surplus vu que l'on a deja acheter le jeu et payer l'entretien? Blizzard et les autres feraient payer un service gratuit sur les autres jeux ?



comparont un diablo2 et un WoW (meme editeur etc) 

Diablo2 service gratuit 
WoW payant 

regardons ce que les patch de wow ont de + que ceux de diablo : 
- equilibrage de classe ( les deux)
- ajout d'item (les deux)
- ajout de dongeons et de monstres (wow only)
- ajout de zones à explorer (wow only)
- amelioration d'interface (wow only)

les services : 
- une aide en jeu (wow only) 
- stabilité des serveurs (bon disons qu'on va metre un pti + à wow car les crash de partie de diablo etait tres tres courant ou les deconnexions)

si on regarde wow il y a 1 an et wow aujourd'hui on voit clairement l'ajout de contenu et pourtant il y a pas eu d'extension, rien que cela justifie le fait de payer. tu rejoues à diablo aujourd'hui tu n'auras rien de + que l'année derniere. 

Counter est quand meme un peu à part à la base c'etait devolopé par des joueurs et ça a eu + de succes que le jeu. donc là je suis dsl mais aucuns merite ne revien à Valve si ce n'est d'avoir permis un modification du jeu de base. que je sache plus personne ne joue à half life sans faire du counter et les serveur existant sont payant toutes les teams de CS payent leur serveur donc... (tu peux aussi jouer à daoc sur des serveurs privé et donc pas d'abo c'est pareil)

----------


## Eld

> D'abord ta croisade, sur les 13 € par mois est vraiment un très mauvais angle d'attaque car beaucoup de MMOs deviennent gratuit, Silkroad, Guildwar, Dofus, AO, etc ...
> Maintenant expliquer la chute des ventes de jeux offline uniqument par la présence des MMOs, c'est ridicule même s'il y a un impact certain.


pour ceux qui deviennent gratuit :
Guildwars passe au rythme de croisière à un add on à 50 euros tous les 6 mois... pas super gratuit, même si on est en théorie pas obligés de l'acheter
AO : on a de la pub quand on ne paie pas
Dofus : y a pas une limitation de level quelque part ?

et ensuite il faudrait  faire des stats, mais à mon avis, les 6 millions de joueurs ont du acheter bien moins de jeux solos que ceux qui ne font pas de MMORPG

----------


## epolas

> heuresement que la voiture balai a deja récupéré tous les jeux solos alors :]
> 
> (on parle bien d economique en terme "temps joué"/argent hein ?)
> 
> Renaud___


comparer un jeu multi et un jeu solo sur la durée de vie, je trouve ça serieusement petit... C'est l'evidence meme qu'un jeu solo a dans la plupart des cas une durée de vie moindre. Quand tu l'a finis, tu connais l'histoire. A la limite tu le refais mais bon... Par contre si ce jeu solo se voit greffer un mode multi bien ficelé, on en reparle...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Guild wars N EST PAS UN MMO BORDEL DE COCHONCETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. C'est juste une diablo 2 de luxe, avec les salons de chat en 3D du moteur du jeu kilétoubo.



MODE MAUVAISE FOI ON
Rahh guild wars...C'est pas ce super jeu "sans abonnement gratuit on est trop forts on va bouffer wow", où il faut payer pour avoir des emplacements de perso supplémentaire ? C'est vrai que ca doit etre leur couter de l'argent de rajouter 2 emplacements sur les comptes rohlalala...
MODE MAUVAISE FOI OFF

----------


## Shigeru

> Par contre, il n'est pas normal de payer la boite ?
> 
> 
> Renaud___


Ok c'est voulus donc ?

Ce que je dis c'est qu'il est anormal de payer 2 fois la meme chose. Je n'ai jamais discuté la viabilité du modele, mais pour moi ces gens se font avoir, ils payent 2 fois la meme chose.

Apres pour ce qui est de la "variété" de ces MMORPG je suis désolé mais l'interaction est proche de zéro.

Mais continue de lire en diagonal ce que j'écris.

----------


## Pilosite

> Guild wars N EST PAS UN MMO BORDEL DE COCHONCETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. C'est juste une diablo 2 de luxe, avec les salons de chat en 3D du moteur du jeu kilétoubo.
> MODE MAUVAISE FOI ON
> Rahh guild wars...C'est pas ce super jeu "sans abonnement gratuit on est trop forts on va bouffer wow", où il faut payer pour avoir des emplacements de perso supplémentaire ? C'est vrai que ca doit etre leur couter de l'argent de rajouter 2 emplacements sur les comptes rohlalala...
> MODE MAUVAISE FOI OFF


et WoW c'est pas le jeu ou faut vendre un rein pour migrer un perso sur un autre serveur ?

Guild wars au moins y a de la technique, du gameplay en équipe qui est exigeant, et de la stratégie (parce que bon... WoW c'est quand même super, mais alors SUPER gentil niveau tactique)

je préfère encore un Guild Wars tiens, et au moins ils enculent personne sur l'abonnement (celui qui a dit que le fait de payer un abo c'est puor l'entretien des serveurs, les maj et ACCESSOIREMENT faire du bénef m'a bien fait rire)

----------


## Pouloum

> oui, a fond. surtout sur le meme jeu.
> 
> Les 1000 h je les ai largement faites sur dod. Woot 15€/1000. Et va jouer a wow en lan ^^
> pour 2500 balles (je reprends grosso modo les chiffres donnés plus haut) tu peux largement de payer plusieurs jeux pour explosé ce quota d'heures, en variant les styles... Et il te restera ptet meme qq € pour aller voir le flim de WoW au ciné


toi tu n'aimes pas les MMO et tu trouves ça repetitif, (c'est quoi dod ? ) moi je trouve les jeux solo chiant, donc pour me baser sur la meme chose je pars d'une personne qui aime le systeme MMO et "faire tjrs pareil" c'est pas derangeant pour qqun qui aime vu que lui n'a pas cette impression. 
le mmo qui t'acroche c'est celui ou tu n'as pas besoin de varier les style parceque tu t'emmerdes (et oui si le jeu etait bien tu n'aurais pas besoin de varier) 
Enfin moi je vois ça comme ça  ::):  

là ou j'ai le plus joué à daoc j'ai du faire 100 jours = 2400 heures dans l'année pour 120 euros bah non en temps passé je trouve ça pas cher :P (oui oui je sais que 8h par jours de moyenne c'est bcp :P oui oui je sais que cette année là je n'avais ni vie ni boulot !! ) ce qui fait une moyenne de 5centime de l'heure... le ciné à 10 centimes moi j'attend de le voir  :;):  

ok je prend un extreme, mais meme avec des chiffres raisonnable c'est significatif  ::):  et encore une fois il y a souvent des execption (c'est quoi dod ? )

----------


## epolas

> AO : on a de la pub quand on ne paie pas
> Dofus : y a pas une limitation de level quelque part ?


ouais enfin, y a 3 panneaux publicitaire dans la capitale, qui diffusent soit de la pub pour les extensions du jeu, soit des bandes annonces pour des flims en salle ou des dvd...

et wow, c'est pas le jeu ou le lvl max est 60 alors que sur des serveurs privés/crackés ça monte a plus de 100 ?

----------


## Spartan

> Apres pour ce qui est de la "variété" de ces MMORPG je suis désolé mais l'interaction est proche de zéro.


C'est toi qui le dit... Ca dépend du MMO en fait. 
Dans FF XI par exemple, tu es quasi-obligé de jouer à plusieurs pour pas mal de quêtes, ça sous-entend un minimum d'interaction avec les autres joueurs. Bien sûr il est possible de jouer solo mais c'est nettement plus dur. Pour WoW je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe, je n'y joue pas (un MMO à la fois + d'autres jeux offline c'est plus que suffisant).

----------


## Exekias

> Bah alors tu te fais tripoter le bas du dos consciement ? Explique moi pourquoi on devrait payer tout les mois pour jouer alors que la grande majorité des jeux vidéo ne font pas payer ce service online.


Pourquoi ? Pour la même raison que je paie 3à euros par mois pour avoir une chaine de télévision alors que pourtant j'en ai plein de gratuites. Tant mieux si un jour où je trouve un jeux on line qui me plaise et qui soit gratuit mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Il y a de très bons jeux on line gratuits (HL2, PES...) mais ça reste pas très varié par rapport à un MMO. Et les MMO gratuits, il y a toujours un piège (extensions pour GW, objets à acheter pour SK, limitations de niveau...).

----------


## Eld

> ouais enfin, y a 3 panneaux publicitaire dans la capitale, qui diffusent soit de la pub pour les extensions du jeu, soit des bandes annonces pour des flims en salle ou des dvd...
> et wow, c'est pas le jeu ou le lvl max est 60 alors que sur des serveurs privés/crackés ça monte a plus de 100 ?


AO y a d autres trucs, genre pas d extentions sans payer ou je ne sais quoi, si bien que si tu veux vraiment t y mettre tu vas bien finir par payer
Quand je parle de limitation de lvl, je pense toi tu paies pas tu restes niveau 10 alors que les autres sont niveau 50

et puis tu veux m'expliquer l'intérêt de monter le niveau à 100 ? y a pas de contenu pour ce niveau là... ça fait 40 lvl d'xp en plus... youpi hein  ::):

----------


## llexus

Personnellement (et je parle en mon nom propre, hein?), voici ma situation:

je joue à wow (et c'est mon premier mmo) car il m'est apparu que c'était le seul jeu du moment à mériter mon attention lorsqu'il est sorti.
J'ai essayé la beta US,EU,Ko, et tout le monde à eu beau me démontrer que untel ou un autre était "mieux" ou "plus beau" (genre EQ2 et autres); rien n'y faisait, je le trouvais bien meilleur en terme de gameplay, graphes, etc.
Et je suis plutot du genre accro à RTCW/ET ou war3...

Je n'ai jamais aimé les jeux à abonnements, mais payer pour jouer à wow ne me dérange pas.
J'ai une vie sociale, un travail, une petite femme et un bébé (même des amis!; le truc de ouf geudin)

Je n'achète plus aucun jeu pour pc (encore moins console) mais je continue à acheter canard pc (lui aussi m'ayant semblé le magajine le meilleur lorsqu'il est sorti).

Tous mes amis ou presque font comme moi (pour la partie sociale et videoludique, pas le reste, hein?)

Je me rends bien compte que je suis une vache à lait, mais les derniers mois précédant wow, je m'étais déjà lassé des jeux pc qui nécessitent toujours plus de hardware ou qui sont toujours pareil.
Pour moi (et oui encore lui! ^^) c'est le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai joué depuis des lustres, et il justifie amplement la somme que je lui verse.
Je fais donc partie des moutons et autres vaches, mais ces dernières années m'ont conditionné à n'acheter que du idsoftware ou du blizzard vu que les jeux que ces boites produisent sont toujours de qualité et que leur durée de vie est assez enorme à chaque fois (q1, starcraft, war3, q3, rtcw) pas doom3 ou q4, hein?.

Marre de fifa200x, marre de EA, marre des sims (même si je comprends l'intérêt du jeu) et des jeux à longévité courte.
Si le nombre de gens qui ont pensé comme moi (sans doute adorateurs de blizz et war3 - désolé, pas ma faute) est grand, et qu'ils sont rejoints par leurs amis, faut pas s'étonner de voir le nombre de joueurs fagociter le reste de l'industrie.
maintenant ce jeu mérite son nombre de joueurs, même si sur la durée, peut-être que ca peut lasser...

J'y ferai bien d'ailleurs le parallèle avec la musique moderne... même si wow, j'en ai conscience, n'innove en rien, il le fait bien, et j'adore me fritter en BG, ce qui à mon sens d'ailleurs s'éloigne du mode auto-attack que vous semblez décrire!

et je pense également dépenser moins d'argent en jouant à wow.

voilà.

PS: je ne lance pas de guerre ouverte, je donne mon avis (ou j'essaye) en précisant ma situation face aux commentaires.

----------


## Renaud___

> (celui qui a dit que le fait de payer un abo c'est puor l'entretien des serveurs, les maj et ACCESSOIREMENT faire du bénef m'a bien fait rire)


un nom ! un nom !

Renaud___

----------


## Spartan

> celui qui a dit que le fait de payer un abo c'est puor l'entretien des serveurs, les maj et ACCESSOIREMENT faire du bénef m'a bien fait rire


C'était moi... Et evidemment c'était du second degré, of course le but de la manoeuvre pour les devs et éditeurs est de faire des benefs avant tout !

----------


## Pilosite

A quand un topic "WoW Vs PSP Vs DS" à 15965432545 messages en 3 jours ?

----------


## siinn

c'est mon premier message ici... je suis fier comme un canard!
avant toute chose, voici le compliment que la rédac n'a pas volé: "bravo!"
"c'est un peu court jeune homme" me direz-vous, "ce n'est pas la taille qui compte messieurs de chez canardPC" vous répondrais-je!
en tout cas, le lecteur assidu et admiratif que je suis se fond avec délice dans la masse des saint- patrick gens du forum et pour commencer quoi de mieux que de casser du sucre sur le dos de ce bon vieux WOWowowowo...

pour ma part, mon expérience de Wow est constituée de plusieurs souffrances:
- la triste constatation de la disparition de 3 de mes amis pendant trois mois puis à la réapparition fugace de deux d'entre eux depuis avril 2005. il est notable que leur vie sociale en a pris un sacré coup, et l'un des trois n'a toujours pas réapparu sous le soleil
- la nauséabonde wowotisation des esprits de ces jeunes MMORPGamers de type "Wowo c'est trop le meilleur de oufffffffffffff" c'est pourtant pas faute de leur avoir conseillé de tester d'autres MMORPG (au hasard GW pour son côté un brin sérieux sur la question épineuse du budget)
- l'indicible horreur de la disparition des LAN party entre potes. en effet, ces trois là étaient souvent partant pour des LAN endiablées (surtout des RTS) qui faisaient mon bonheur de joueur pourtant un brin mauvais perdant. cela rejoint les arguments qui tendent à accuser Wow de vampiriser tant et si bien le temps de jeu des joueurs que les autres jeux finissent par en patir piteusement!

pour finir je dirais qu'un gars plus haut a très bien résumé le sushi qui est la source de toutes nos discussion lorsqu'il compartait Wow à la série des Sims: CQFD à mon humble avis!
c'est pas pour rien qu'à eux deux ils trustent depuis des lustres le top 10 des ventes!

----------


## Hargn

> Un monde persistant necessite un entretien (contenu +serveur ) soit, comment justifier le surplus vu que l'on a deja acheter le jeu et payer l'entretien? Blizzard et les autres feraient payer un service gratuit sur les autres jeux ?


Quel surplus ? Tu as un modèle économique sous la mains a nous balancer là ? Tu connais le seuil de rentabilité de chaque MMOG ? Tu dois être au courant des coûts engendrés par l'entretien de data centers, le customer service et la bande passante sur des jeux qui regroupent plusieurs milliers de joueurs par "serveur/monde" pour prétendre que les abonnements sont des coûts indus.

----------


## epolas

> des trucs


la encore, relisez mes posts... je joue a anarchy online. c'est un mmorpg mon(ma?) cher(e?)

dod = day of defeat, mod pour hl basé sur la WW2.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> ouais enfin, y a 3 panneaux publicitaire dans la capitale, qui diffusent soit de la pub pour les extensions du jeu, soit des bandes annonces pour des flims en salle ou des dvd...
> 
> et wow, c'est pas le jeu ou le lvl max est 60 alors que sur des serveurs privés/crackés ça monte a plus de 100 ?



Ah si les super serveurs crackés où ton perso est effacé tous les trois jours parce que l'admin avait besoin de place pour stocker l'intégrale clara morgane ^^


Pour la migration des persos sous wow, c'est une opération très complexe, et le prix  (un poil prohibitif) est la UNIQUEMENT pour éviter les abus.
Sur Guild wars, le rajout de slots n'a rien de techinque, c'est une solution pour faire rentrer un peu de cash tout simplement.
Et puis ceux qui comparent wow et diablo2, devraient (avant d'aligner autant d'aneries sur un seul post) comprendre un brin les structures techniques mises en places pour ces différents jeux avant de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable. (en effet, a diablo 2 ou a GW, tu as au max 5 (voire 20 pour les pvp de GW) gugusses avec toi. Un serveur moyen de wow, c'est 9.000 personnes en moyenne (dites moi si je me gourre) sur un MEME serveur, vous comprendrez donc que la mise en place, l'entretien et la mise a jour de ces infrastructures soient différentes...


et pour ceux qui gueulent sur la nongratuité du service en pretextant les MMO gratuits, faudrait grandir et arreter de se leurrer, personne nebosse à l'oeil, il FAUT un retour sur investissement, et ca passe souvent par des achats non obligatoires dans le jeu (slots de persos, armures supplémetaires,...), a plus ou moins court terme.

C'est uniquement un modèle économique différent.

----------


## Renaud___

> A quand un topic "WoW Vs PSP Vs DS" à 15965432545 messages en 3 jours ?


[/Troll on]

ou alors a quand un debat "Galciv2 et ses pauvres dizaines d heure de jeu a  40 euros, c est quand meme une sacre arnaque comparé a WoW sur un plan purement economique" ?

[/Troll off]

----------


## Entropie

Se battre sur le coût d'un jeu je ne trouve pas ca pertinent car vous ne prenez pas en compte les évols de machine nécessaire aux jeux new generation.


Avec l'achat de wow tu as un mois avec.... Bref, tu peux jouer pour 39€ d'achat de base. 
Pour un gros joueurs la suite est effectivement moins cher que d'acheter les jeux d'aujourd'hui aux durées de vie écourtés.

Maintenant le débat va aussi au temps que tu passes à jouer. 

Wow ou autre MMO demande de l'investissement et au minimum des parties d'une heure. Pour quelqu'un de sociale, avec Boulot/etude/ami/chérie et loisir genre ciné/concert/moto/que sais-je ben y a plus de place.

Apres critiquer wow, c'est des histoires de gouts mais le fait est là pratiquement 7 Millions d'abonnements dans le monde... Vous imaginez la mane que ca fait tous les mois ?

C'est un terrible succés et l'argent dépassé là ce sera pas dépenser ici, le porte monnaie et le temps n'est pas extensible.

pis merde un paquet de clope c'est 5€ , un abonnement wow ca en fait meme pas trois alors faut arreter un peu.

----------


## Shigeru

> Ah si les super serveurs crackés où ton perso est effacé tous les trois jours parce que l'admin avait besoin de place pour stocker l'intégrale clara morgane ^^
> Pour la migration des persos sous wow, c'est une opération très complexe, et le prix  (un poil prohibitif) est la UNIQUEMENT pour éviter les abus.
> Sur Guild wars, le rajout de slots n'a rien de techinque, c'est une solution pour faire rentrer un peu de cash tout simplement.
> Et puis ceux qui comparent wow et diablo2, devraient (avant d'aligner autant d'aneries sur un seul post) comprendre un brin les structures techniques mises en places pour ces différents jeux avant de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable. (en effet, a diablo 2 ou a GW, tu as au max 5 (voire 20 pour les pvp de GW) gugusses avec toi. Un serveur moyen de wow, c'est 9.000 personnes en moyenne (dites moi si je me gourre) sur un MEME serveur, vous comprendrez donc que la mise en place, l'entretien et la mise a jour de ces infrastructures soient différentes...
> et pour ceux qui gueulent sur la nongratuité du service en pretextant les MMO gratuits, faudrait grandir et arreter de se leurrer, personne nebosse à l'oeil, il FAUT un retour sur investissement, et ca passe souvent par des achats non obligatoires dans le jeu (slots de persos, armures supplémetaires,...), a plus ou moins court terme.
> 
> C'est uniquement un modèle économique différent.


Comment passer a coté du débat.

----------


## Spartan

> Ca ce n'est pas de l'interaction, tu n'intéragis pas vraiment avec ton environnement.


Est-ce que tu pourrais préciser un poil mieux ce que tu entends par interaction ? J'ai un peu de mal à te suivre...

----------


## Eld

> Est-ce que tu pourrais préciser un poil mieux ce que tu entends par interaction ? J'ai un peu de mal à te suivre...


[IRONIE]

chut, t as rien compris, les MMORPG c'est baaaaasique, lui il joue à des FPS tu vois, ça c'est du gameplay ! tu straf, tu tires, puis tu sautes, et tu tires !

[/IRONIE]

on parle MMORPG en général, pas  forcément WoW (même si c'est lui qui pompe des joueurs en ce moment)

----------


## epolas

> AO y a d autres trucs, genre pas d extentions sans payer ou je ne sais quoi, si bien que si tu veux vraiment t y mettre tu vas bien finir par payer
> Quand je parle de limitation de lvl, je pense toi tu paies pas tu restes niveau 10 alors que les autres sont niveau 50
> 
> et puis tu veux m'expliquer l'intérêt de monter le niveau à 100 ? y a pas de contenu pour ce niveau là... ça fait 40 lvl d'xp en plus... youpi hein



un free online user (froob) a anarchy peut aller jusqu'au lvl 200. avec les extension le max est 220, meme si c'est plus meme type d'XP, plus 30 lvl aliens qui se montent en parallèle.
Et monter un perso lvl 200, il faut pas un mois  ::): 

je parle des serveus WoW craqués pour simplement dire que la limitation des lvls est bien reels et que le deblocage se fera a coup d'addons payants  ::):  une goute d'eau par rapport aux fameux 362 € ^^

----------


## Pouloum

> ...


Voila pareil le but de ce que j'essaye de dire c'est que meme si on donne pas mal de thune à "inserez l'editeur du MMO" cela reste un total inferieur à ce qu'on depenserait si on passait le meme temps à faire autre chose. Donc sur ce point un MMO à abonnement à 12 euros est economique. 

Savoir si il ne se mettent pas trop d'argent dans les poches et si ils abusent et si il pourrait tres bien avoir ces services pour seulement 6 euros par mois est un autre debats et j'avoue que j'aimerai avoir les données pour en jugers mais ça personne ne les a sauf les comptable de blizzard. Ce qui est certain c'est qu'ils gagnent des sous, mais combien ? et qu'est ce qu'il en font ? reinvestissement pour les exetensions et gagner encore + sous pour faire d'encore meilleurs truc? de nouveaux jeux ? un meilleur service ? d'autres filliales de la société ? s'en mettre plein les poches du directeurs/actionnaires ? 

sans doutes un peu de tout ça, moi ce que je sais c'est que pour le prix payé j'ai mon lot de temps occupé et que ce temps est superieur à d'autre moyens de l'occuper voila.

----------


## Eld

> un free online user (froob) a anarchy peut aller jusqu'au lvl 200. avec les extension le max est 220, meme si c'est plus meme type d'XP, plus 30 lvl aliens qui se montent en parallèle.
> Et monter un perso lvl 200, il faut pas un mois  
> je parle des serveus WoW craqués pour simplement dire que la limitation des lvls est bien reels et que le deblocage se fera a coup d'addons payants  une goute d'eau par rapport aux fameux 362 € ^^


le vrai intérêt des add on, c est le contenu, pas la possibilité de monter de niveau ! un add on c'est des nouveaux ennemis, des nouvelles zones, des nouvelles races, des nouvelles classes... voire même un nouveau moteur 3d (DAoC inside). Par contre je pense que les add ons devraient être gratuits pour les abonnés... mais c'est une autre question

----------


## Entropie

> ...


Je ne vois pas en quoi je suis hors sujet.

Je ne connais pas beaucoup de jeux qui se vendent à 7 millions d'exemplaire. De maniere simplifié wow est vendu à 13€, 7 millions de fois tous les mois. C'est en gros 7 millions de jeux qui ne seront pas achété par ces gens là car ils auront de quoi s'occuper. Donc oui ca fait du manque à gagner pour les autres éditeurs.

Par contre il est clair que ce n'est pas la seule raison, mais elle en fait parti.

----------


## epolas

> le vrai intérêt des add on, c est le contenu, pas la possibilité de monter de niveau ! un add on c'est des nouveaux ennemis, des nouvelles zones, des nouvelles races, des nouvelles classes...


euh vi, avec les addons le monde d'anarchy est multiplié par 2 en gros et ya deux nouvelles classes... cela dit je vois pas trop ce que ta remarque fait ici  ::):

----------


## Shigeru

> Est-ce que tu pourrais préciser un poil mieux ce que tu entends par interaction ? J'ai un peu de mal à te suivre...


Bon je dis juste que c'est un niveau d'interaction tres tres bas. Dans un jeuxx comme Wow (et comme dans la plupart de smmorpg ), toute action est automatisé, un objet est dans une maison, il ne bouge pas, il n'existe que visuellement. Dans un jeu comme oblivion ( et meme Morrowind ) Quasiment tout les objets peuvent etre pris/jeté. De meme dans un fps tes action ont une incidence direct sur l'envirronnement ( meme si les décors restent peu déformables ), tire sur un mur ça laissera des traces de balles, tire sur quelqu'un il ya aura du sang sur le sol et sur les murs, jette une grenade et tout ce qui est a l'endroit d'explosion sera projeté et il ne restera qu'une trace noir. 
C'est donc un niveau plus élevé d'interaction meme si l'on ne touche pas vraiment les objets, ils existent  pour le personnage.

----------


## Pouloum

> Ca ce n'est pas de l'interaction, tu n'intéragis pas vraiment avec ton environnement.


ça c'est sans doutes ce qu'il manque à un MMO, mais c'est sans doutes plus difficile à mettre en place qu'on le pense et ça viendra peut etre. mais ça n'existe pas dans un jeu solo, et ne change pas le fait que meme sans interactivité avec le monde il faut qu'il vive (tu aurais aimé SWG je pense puisque les villes etaità 95% crée par des joueurs)

----------


## lex777

> C'est toi qui le dit... Ca dépend du MMO en fait. 
> Dans FF XI par exemple, tu es quasi-obligé de jouer à plusieurs pour pas mal de quêtes, ça sous-entend un minimum d'interaction avec les autres joueurs. Bien sûr il est possible de jouer solo mais c'est nettement plus dur.


Non en fait si tu veux vraiment voir le scenario (cad faire les missions ) et faire les quetes les plus importantes pour avancer en level, 

tu es obligé de jouer en groupe !!! 

Sinon tu resteras bloqué à jamais au level 50 dans le meilleur des cas (et bien en dessous de toute maniere dans le pire)

----------


## Pilosite

> Quel surplus ? Tu as un modèle économique sous la mains a nous balancer là ? Tu connais le seuil de rentabilité de chaque MMOG ? Tu dois être au courant des coûts engendrés par l'entretien de data centers, le customer service et la bande passante sur des jeux qui regroupent plusieurs milliers de joueurs par "serveur/monde" pour prétendre que les abonnements sont des coûts indus.


ce qu'il faut être naif pour penser que ces fameux "coûts" mérite 13€ par joueur...

oui on connait le seuil : fait juste 13€xNbre de joueurs, et tu verras qu'on couvre TRES facilement le coût des serveurs et de la bande passante, faut arrêter un peu de déconner. C'est ULTRA rentable, pas besoin de sortir de Centrale pour se rendre compte que le tarif permet de bien s'en sortir.

----------


## Eld

> euh vi, avec les addons le monde d'anarchy est multiplié par 2 en gros et ya deux nouvelles classes... cela dit je vois pas trop ce que ta remarque fait ici


ben ça veut dire que 

1) les augmentations de lvl sur les serveurs pirates n'apportent rien

2) tu rates vraiment quelque chose en ne payant pas à AO, y a bien un moment ou tu voudras de la nouveauté et là il sera tentant de t'abonner

----------


## Entropie

> ce qu'il faut être naif pour penser que ces fameux "coûts" mérite 13€ par joueur...



Pour wow c'est clairement plus que rentable  ::): 
Mais pour d'autre mmo, genre 50 000 joueurs abonnée ca l'est déjà beaucoup moins.

----------


## Spartan

> Bon je dis juste que c'est un niveau d'interaction tres tres bas. Dans un jeuxx comme Wow (et comme dans la plupart de smmorpg ), toute action est automatisé, un objet est dans une maison, il ne bouge pas, il n'existe que visuellement. Dans un jeu comme oblivion ( et meme Morrowind ) Quasiment tout les objets peuvent etre pris/jeté. De meme dans un fps tes action ont une incidence direct sur l'envirronnement ( meme si les décors restent peu déformables ), tire sur un mur ça laissera des traces de balles, tire sur quelqu'un il ya aura du sang sur le sol et sur les murs, jette une grenade et tout ce qui est a l'endroit d'explosion sera projeté et il ne restera qu'une trace noir. 
> C'est donc un niveau plus élevé d'interaction meme si l'on ne touche pas vraiment les objets, ils existent  pour le personnage.


Ok, je comprends mieux.
Il est vrai que pour l'instant l'interaction au sens physique (manipuler les objets, les déplacer, etc.) est basse dans les MMO. Mais c'est appelé à évoluer prochainement, notamment avec les moteurs physiques qui seront intégrés dans les prochains jeux. il me semble d'ailleurs que Havok a vendu une licence de son moteur à des devs de MMO, je ne sais plus lesquels désolé. Tout ça ça viendra, faut attendre un peu. Peut-être bien que All Point Bulletin devrait être plus interactif, à vérifier.

Quoique... Je me demande si Planetside ou Neocron n'avaient pas un peu d'interaction physique ? J'en suis pas certain, j'ai juste tenté des démos il y a de ça quelques siècles... Quelqu'un pourrait en dire plus ?

----------


## Shigeru

> Pour wow c'est clairement plus que rentable 
> Mais pour d'autre mmo, genre 50 000 joueurs abonnée ca l'est déjà beaucoup moins.


La grande majorité de ces MMORPG disparaissent dans le mois de leur apparitions, la plupart des mmorpg coréen quoi.

----------


## epolas

> ben ça veut dire que 
> 
> 1) les augmentations de lvl sur les serveurs pirates n'apportent rien
> 
> 2) tu rates vraiment quelque chose en ne payant pas à AO, y a bien un moment ou tu voudras de la nouveauté et là il sera tentant de t'abonner


1) ils apportent jsute la preuve que c'est possible dans WoW, donc que le lvl est bloqué pour vendre des addons et le déblocage qui va avec, en plus des nouvelles zones...

2) j'ai les extensions, je suis lvl 210, et oui je paye. 60 € pour 6 mois, etant donné que funcom (developpeur d'anarchy) fait payer les 3 addons 9€. Seulement je trouve cela trop cher, et je considere pas ça comme justifié. 

Ce que j'essaie de dire depuis le debut, c'est que faire un payer un jeu chaque mois ça reste loin d'etre economique pour le joueur. J'en suis conscient, bien que je paye. Je paye bien le SSP 95 1€30/L de tte façon... :@

----------


## Eld

manipuler des objets dans les MMO, c est quand même assez difficile à gérer...

il ne faut pas oublier que là, tu n'es pas tout seul dans ton aventure sur ton pc, il ne faut pas laisser des joueurs "pourrir" le monde déplaçant tout et n'importe quoi, qui rangerait apres ? :P

par contre faire un monde qui évolue en fonction des activités des joueurs et ce de façon propre à chaque serveur, c'est intéressant

----------


## lex777

je vois pas en quoi manipuler des objets et l'environnement rendrait mon experience de jeu meilleure. C'est juste pour occuper le joueur qui se fait chier ça (à la Duke3D quoi,je tape les boules de billards ca sert a rien mais je suis content )

----------


## Shigeru

> par contre faire un monde qui évolue en fonction des activités des joueurs et ce de façon propre à chaque serveur, c'est intéressant


C'est utopique, dans la plupart des cas ou ça a été tenté les ficelles de ce systeme se voyaient comme un éléphant sur une planche de surf.

----------


## UniKorn

122 réactions en 4 heures, WoW tue même les autres sujets du forums ...  :P

----------


## epolas

> 122 réactions en 4 heures, WoW tue même les autres sujets du forums ...  :P


ahah, c'est tellement vrai. WoW est le tueur le plus implacable de tout le contenu numerique  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

On pourra donc résumer par : 

Le mec de l'article il a un peu raison, mais faut pas que ca devienne une excuse systématique quand un jeu se plante en termes de ventes.

Merci monsieur Mortez, et joyeux Noël.

----------


## Shigeru

> je vois pas en quoi manipuler des objets et l'environnement rendrait mon experience de jeu meilleure. C'est juste pour occuper le joueur qui se fait chier ça (à la Duke3D quoi,je tape les boules de billards ca sert a rien mais je suis content )


Merci de nous démontrer comment wow peut avoir autant de succés.

----------


## Eld

> Merci de nous démontrer comment wow peut avoir autant de succés.


ben d'un certain côté il a raison... si tu veux pas que ça soit des évolutions du monde  en fonction des actions des joueurs... tu veux juste pouvoir rentrer dans une maison et piquer les fourchettes ? ... super -_-

----------


## Shigeru

> ben d'un certain côté il a raison... si tu veux pas que ça soit des évolutions du monde  en fonction des actions des joueurs... tu veux juste pouvoir rentrer dans une maison et piquer les fourchettes ? ... super -_-


C'est sur que si les moteurs physque ne servaient qu'a des choses aussi trivial ils n'auraient aucun interet, sauf que justement ils en ont, rendre les jeux plus vivants est un de leurs interet. Parce que justement ça rend les interactions possibles, lorsqu'une grenade explose ça doti faire bouger tout ce qu'il y a autour, ça devrait etre la meme chose pour les 3000 boules de feu d'un mage syndicale.

----------


## Pouloum

> ben d'un certain côté il a raison... si tu veux pas que ça soit des évolutions du monde  en fonction des actions des joueurs... tu veux juste pouvoir rentrer dans une maison et piquer les fourchettes ? ... super -_-


oui !!! comment dans diablo, je ne veux pas voir le moindre pot en terre non cassé !!! 
et je veux laisser trainer ma laine au sol pour en recouvrir l'integralité des tarides !!! vive l'anarchinteraction !

----------


## Eld

> C'est sur que si les moteurs physque ne servaient qu'a des choses aussi trivial ils n'auraient aucun interet, sauf que justement ils en ont, rendre les jeux plus vivants est un de leurs interet. Parce que justement ça rend les interactions possibles, lorsqu'une grenade explose ça doti faire bouger tout ce qu'il y a autour, ça devrait etre la meme chose pour les 3000 boules de feu d'un mage syndicale.


pour ça faudrait avoir des pings super faibles, sinon ça va être la galère à jouer... je sais pas si c est vraiment possible sur un MMO... puis vla la zone que ça va être en pvp à 200 contre 200 ...

----------


## Hargn

> ce qu'il faut être naif pour penser que ces fameux "coûts" mérite 13€ par joueur...
> 
> oui on connait le seuil : fait juste 13€xNbre de joueurs, et tu verras qu'on couvre TRES facilement le coût des serveurs et de la bande passante, faut arrêter un peu de déconner. C'est ULTRA rentable, pas besoin de sortir de Centrale pour se rendre compte que le tarif permet de bien s'en sortir.


Je ne suis pas naïf je demande des chiffres à quelqu'un qui dit que les abonnements n'ont pas lieu d'être: tu prétend que c'est systématiquement rentable mais pour le moment tu ne fait que donner une opinion.

----------


## Spartan

> Merci de nous démontrer comment wow peut avoir autant de succés.


Facile : 

-Simple d'accès comparé aux autres MMO, les newbies comme les vétérans peuvent s'y mettre assez facilement. Quel autre MMO peut se vanter de ratisser aussi large en terme de cible visée ?
-Basé sur la licence Warcraft, une des plus populaires du JV sur PC
-Développé par Blizzard, un des meilleurs dev. existant à ce jour
-Articles élogieux dans la presse et sur le web lors de sa sortie notamment, campagne marketing aggressive (vous vous souvenez du HS de Joy distribué en boutiques ?)
-Assez varié dans les classes de perso
-Design très étudié qui plait au plus grand nombre

----------


## Shigeru

> Facile : 
> 
> -Simple d'accès comparé aux autres MMO, les newbies comme les vétérans peuvent s'y mettre assez facilement. Quel autre MMO peut se vanter de ratisser aussi large en terme de cible visée ?
> -Basé sur la licence Warcraft, une des plus populaires du JV sur PC
> -Développé par Blizzard, un des meilleurs dev. existant à ce jour
> -Articles élogieux dans la presse et sur le web lors de sa sortie notamment, campagne marketing aggressive (vous vous souvenez du HS de Joy distribué en boutiques ?)
> -Assez varié dans les classes de perso
> -Design très étudié qui plait au plus grand nombre


Ce n'etait pas une demande, il vient de nous démontrer que justement les adeptes de Wow n'avaient rien a foutre de ce qui pourrait ressembler a une innovation de gameplay.

----------


## epolas

> Je ne suis pas naïf je demande des chiffres: tu prétend que c'est rentable mais pour le moment tu ne fait que donner une opinion.


simplifions au max la chose, et disons que les couts de developpement avant la sortie du jeu sont amortis par la vente des boites WoW.
Prenons tous les coups d'exploitation :
-gens qui codent pour patcher
-serveur
-connectivité (lien serveur/client, tout ce qui concernen le debit)
-GM qui s'occupent des joueurs
-whatever

6M*13 = 78 M d'€ par mois. Meme si y a de la fibre optique de partout et que les GM font de notes de frais de ministres, y a un enorme surplus. Meme si on considere que les couts de developpement avant sortie se remboursent aussi chaque moi, il y a tjs un enorme surplus. 
Ok le but est de faire de l'argent, mais la, c'est trop cher, vraiment...

----------


## Spartan

> Ce n'etait pas une demande, il vient de nous démontrer que justement les adeptes de Wow n'avaient rien a foutre de ce qui pourrait ressembler a une innovation de gameplay.


Je ne trouve pas que l'introduction de moteurs physiques soit une vrai innovation dans le gameplay, pour quoi que ce soit comme jeu. C'est sympa, c'est joli, mais çane bouleverse pas grand-chose pour l'instant. 
De toute façon, Blizzard n'innove pas mais reprend des recettes éprouvées pour les appliquer au mieux dans ses jeux, et ce depuis bien longtemps...

----------


## Hargn

> Ces chiffres en sont pas publqiues, par contre au lieu de jouer de mauvaise foi, regarde bien les arguments de pilosite et tu comprendra pourquoi WoW est ultra rentable.
> Ce n'etait pas une demande, il vient de nous démontrer que justement les adeptes de Wow n'avaient rien a foutre de ce qui pourrait ressembler a une innovation de gameplay.


Excuse moi qui est de mauvaise foi là ? Non mais je rêve, tu dis que les MMOG ne devraient pas faire payer d'abonnement et ensuite tu dit que les chiffres ne sont pas publiques ? Donc en fait tout ton argumentaire sur les MMOG qui font payer des abonnements sont des voleur est basé sur ... rien ?

----------


## Eld

> Excuse moi qui est de mauvaise foi là ? Non mais je rêve, tu dis que les MMOG ne devraient pas faire payer d'abonnement et ensuite tu dit que les chiffres ne sont pas publiques ? Donc en fait tout ton argumentaire sur les MMOG qui font payer des abonnements sont des voleur est basé sur ... rien ?


 n'en fais pas trop quand meme hein, vu le nombre d'abonnés et le prix de l'abonnement, ils ont forcément une bonne grosse marge !

----------


## Shigeru

> Je ne trouve pas que l'introduction de moteurs physiques soit une vrai innovation dans le gameplay, pour quoi que ce soit comme jeu. C'est sympa, c'est joli, mais çane bouleverse pas grand-chose pour l'instant.


Justement ça offre une interaction entre le personnage et l'envirronement, ça évite de surcharger l'interface en amenant 3000 boites de dialogues. 
Crysis devrait etre vraiment pas mal dans ce genre.

----------


## epolas

si les chiffres ne sont pas publiques, c'esrt qu'il y a une bonne raison... Peut etre cacher le fait que payer l'abo couvre 4 fois les couts de dev+ exploitation ^^

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> On pourra donc résumer par : 
> 
> Le mec de l'article il a un peu raison, mais faut pas que ca devienne une excuse systématique quand un jeu se plante en termes de ventes.
> 
> Merci monsieur Mortez, et joyeux Noël.



- Revenez plutot a l'occasion.

- Oui, à ce moment là.

----------


## Hargn

@Epolas, j'ai édité mon post pour être plus précis, je n'ai jamais contesté que WoW ne soit pas rentable je conteste le fait que l'abonnement soit considéré comme injustifié dans les MMOG.

----------


## Shigeru

> Excuse moi qui est de mauvaise foi là ? Non mais je rêve, tu dis que les MMOG ne devraient pas faire payer d'abonnement et ensuite tu dit que les chiffres ne sont pas publiques ? Donc en fait tout ton argumentaire sur les MMOG qui font payer des abonnements sont des voleur est basé sur ... rien ?


Encore une fois j'adore qu'on me lise en diagonale. La seul chose que je dis c'est que faire payer l'entretien aux joueur est normal, ce qui l'est moins c'est que Le jeux soit payer 2 fois, par le prix de la boite et par celui du surplus de l'abonnement.

Apres une simple déduction améne justement que l'abonnement n'est pas la uniquement pour assumer les couts d'entretien.

----------


## Spartan

> Justement ça offre une interaction entre le personnage et l'envirronement, ça évite de surcharger l'interface en amenant 3000 boites de dialogues. 
> Crysis devrait etre vraiment pas mal dans ce genre.


Euh... Wabon?  Pas tout capté moi...  ::mellow::  
Tu vois souvent des boîtes de dialogue dans les FPS ? Et en quoi ça éviterait de surcharger l'interface d'un MMO ? Quel rapport entre Crysis et WoW ?

----------


## Hargn

> n'en fais pas trop quand meme hein, vu le nombre d'abonnés et le prix de l'abonnement, ils ont forcément une bonne grosse marge !


Explique moi les MMOG qui ferment les portes alors ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Encore une fois j'adore qu'on me lise en diagonale. La seul chose que je dis c'est que faire payer l'entretien aux joueur est normal, ce qui l'est moins c'est que Le jeux soit payer 2 fois, par le prix de la boite et par celui du surplus de l'abonnement.
> 
> Apres une simple déduction améne justement que l'abonnement n'est pas la uniquement pour assumer les couts d'entretien.


Pourquoi ? Le but dans la vie c'est le profit. 

Ya des gens qui veulent payer ? Eh bien qu'il payent et faisons un max de pognon. Tant que ca marche je vois pas pourquoi se priver...

EDIT : Dyslexie notoire
EDIT 2 : Je suis tres serieux.

----------


## Shigeru

> Euh... Wabon?  Pas tout capté moi...  
> Tu vois souvent des boîtes de dialogue dans les FPS ? Et en quoi ça éviterait de surcharger l'interface d'un MMO ? Quel rapport entre Crysis et WoW ?


Je parlais de moteur physique en général, pas seulement dans les mmo. Dans les fps il n'y a effectivement pas de boite de dialogue, justement parceque lorsqu'on marche sur une arme on nous demande aps si on veut la prendre ( a part sur des jeux au nombre d'arme limité, par exemple halo).

----------


## Pilosite

> Explique moi les MMOG qui ferment les portes alors ?


Parce que jouer à un MMO est très cher (désolé d'insister) et donc tout le monde peut pas payer 13€ fois x jeux... et comme ils nous sortent quasiement tous le meme MMO avec un couche graphique différentes et 2/3 variantes de gameplay, seuls 1 ou 2 s'en sorte, les autres meurts.

donc ils tentent tous leurs coups, et tentent tous l'abonnement miracle de 13/15€ pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles.

résultat : seuls Wow et 2/3 autres tiennent le marché, tout les autres se sont ou vont se gaufrer. surtout que'il y en a un peu marre des MMO heroic fantaisy.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Parce que jouer à un MMO est très cher (désolé d'insister) et donc tout le monde peut pas payer 13€ fois x jeux... et comme ils nous sortent quasiement tous le meme MMO avec un couche graphique différentes et 2/3 variantes de gameplay, seuls 1 ou 2 s'en sorte, les autres meurts.
> 
> donc ils tentent tous leurs coups, et tentent tous l'abonnement miracle de 13/15€ pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles.
> 
> résultat : seuls Wow et 2/3 autres tiennent le marché, tout les autres se sont ou vont se gaufrer. surtout que'il y en a un peu marre des MMO heroic fantaisy.



Moi je veux un MMO de Survival Horror Gore Serie B tendance Z.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Juste en passant, les chinois ne payent pas 13 euros ni 13 $ par mois, donc les calculs comme ca sont totalement injustifiés (pour mémoire ils payent au temps de connexion, et ca se compte en tres peu deuros pour les plus hardcore d'entre eux)

Concrete Donkey ---> Merci d'avoir souligné ce bref mais néamoins intense clin d'oeil à notre filmographie nationale

----------


## Spartan

> ils nous sortent quasiement tous le meme MMO avec un couche graphique différentes et 2/3 variantes de gameplay, seuls 1 ou 2 s'en sorte, les autres meurts.
> (...)
> seuls Wow et 2/3 autres tiennent le marché, tout les autres se sont ou vont se gaufrer. surtout que'il y en a un peu marre des MMO heroic fantaisy


Là par contre je suis tout à fait d'accord. Y'a un manque de diversité dans les MMO, c'est assez hallucinant.
Et il est clair qu'il y aura des morts d'ici peu, il y en a déjà eu, Asheron's call 2 notamment....

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Juste en passant, les chinois ne payent pas 13 euros ni 13 $ par mois, donc les calculs comme ca sont totalement injustifiés (pour mémoire ils payent au temps de connexion, et ca se compte en tres peu deuros pour les plus hardcore d'entre eux)
> 
> Concrete Donkey ---> Merci d'avoir souligné ce bref mais néamoins intense clin d'oeil à notre filmographie nationale



Oui mais les chinois y'en a quand meme beaucoup.

Je dirais meme qu'ils sont plein. Voir meme nombreux.

C'est le péril jaune.

Donc ca s'annule.

EDIT : Quelle reference cinématografismk ?

----------


## Pilosite

> Juste en passant, les chinois ne payent pas 13 euros ni 13 $ par mois, donc les calculs comme ca sont totalement injustifiés (pour mémoire ils payent au temps de connexion, et ca se compte en tres peu deuros pour les plus hardcore d'entre eux)
> 
> Concrete Donkey ---> Merci d'avoir souligné ce bref mais néamoins intense clin d'oeil à notre filmographie nationale


Ouai, mais 13$ pour un chinois c'est bien plus que 13€  ::ninja::

----------


## Hargn

> Parce que jouer à un MMO est très cher (désolé d'insister) et donc tout le monde peut pas payer 13€ fois x jeux... et comme ils nous sortent quasiement tous le meme MMO avec un couche graphique différentes et 2/3 variantes de gameplay, seuls 1 ou 2 s'en sorte, les autres meurts.
> 
> donc ils tentent tous leurs coups, et tentent tous l'abonnement miracle de 13/15€ pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles.
> 
> résultat : seuls Wow et 2/3 autres tiennent le marché, tout les autres se sont ou vont se gaufrer. surtout que'il y en a un peu marre des MMO heroic fantaisy.



Ahhh donc le seuil de rentabilité n'est pas forcément atteint ?

----------


## Shigeru

> Ahhh donc le seuil de rentabilité n'est pas forcément atteint ?


Si, mais ils tentent quand meme (l'appat du gain ).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vous etes marrants avec votre diversité :
Auto assaut, même pas un mois d'existence, et hop le jeu passe a 15€ en mag, même pas 10.000 abonnements...

Les mecs vont pas engouffrer des millions alors q'il suffit de repomper a droite a gauche en ajoutant deux trois babioles (ce que font a merveille blizzard et NCsoft) pour exploser les ventes...

----------


## Shigeru

> Vous etes marrants avec votre diversité :
> Auto assaut, même pas un mois d'existence, et hop le jeu passe a 15€ en mag, même pas 10.000 abonnements...
> 
> Les mecs vont pas engouffrer des millions alors q'il suffit de repomper a droite a gauche en ajoutant deux trois babioles (ce que font a merveille blizzard et NCsoft) pour exploser les ventes...


Encore une preuve que les joueurs de MMORPG aiment bien faire continuellement la meme chose pendant 3 ans et recommencer un nouveau cycle.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Vous etes marrants avec votre diversité :
> Auto assaut, même pas un mois d'existence, et hop le jeu passe a 15€ en mag, même pas 10.000 abonnements...
> 
> Les mecs vont pas engouffrer des millions alors q'il suffit de repomper a droite a gauche en ajoutant deux trois babioles (ce que font a merveille blizzard et NCsoft) pour exploser les ventes...



Absolument.

Apres, si tu prends plaisir a joueret que ca te derange pas de payer, je vois pas ou est le probleme.

Si t'aimes pas, tu joues pas et tu payes pas et tu râles pas.

Enfin bon c'est mon point de vue perso qui n'engage que moi et ma personne.   ::mellow::

----------


## Hargn

> Si, mais ils tentent quand meme (l'appat du gain ).


Donc la tu es en train de dire que les MMOG par abonnement qui se cassent la gueule sont rentables mais se plantent par appât du gain ?

----------


## badmad

Je suis contre, g gagné?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Encore une preuve que les joueurs de MMORPG aiment bien faire continuellement la meme chose pendant 3 ans et recommencer un nouveau cycle.



je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais dit le contraire   ::lol::  
Par contre, trois ans, je pense pas, wow est mon premier mmo,à voir combien il tiendra...

----------


## Shigeru

> Donc la tu es en train de dire que les MMOG par abonnement qui se cassent la gueule sont rentables mais se plantent par appât du gain ?


  ::mellow::   ::rolleyes::  Non j'ai dit que pas mal de boites voient les bénéfices de Blizzard et voudraient leur aprt du gateau, ils tentent un MMO, tout le monde s'en fout car c'est la 3000eme copie du premier MMO et le jeu se plante un mois apres.

----------


## Spartan

En même temps Auto Assault n'apporte pas tellement grand chose de neuf. Ok, on est en bagnole, mais c'est vraiment tout ce qui change.

D'un autre côté, je peux te citer le joli succès que se taille EVE Online, qui lui tranche vraiment par rapport au reste de la production MMO. 

Je pense qu'il faut vraiment proposer tout autre chose que ce qui a été fait jusqu'à maintenant. Par exemple, où sont les jeux de sport en MMO ? Pourquoi pas imaginer par exemple un jeu de foot où on pourrait gérer son joueur et sa carrière ?

----------


## llexus

> Facile : 
> 
> -Simple d'accès comparé aux autres MMO, les newbies comme les vétérans peuvent s'y mettre assez facilement. Quel autre MMO peut se vanter de ratisser aussi large en terme de cible visée ?
> -Basé sur la licence Warcraft, une des plus populaires du JV sur PC
> -Développé par Blizzard, un des meilleurs dev. existant à ce jour
> -Articles élogieux dans la presse et sur le web lors de sa sortie notamment, campagne marketing aggressive (vous vous souvenez du HS de Joy distribué en boutiques ?)
> -Assez varié dans les classes de perso
> -Design très étudié qui plait au plus grand nombre


  ::wub::

----------


## Renaud___

> Non j'ai dit que pas mal de boites voient les bénéfices de Blizzard et voudraient leur aprt du gateau, ils tentent un MMO, tout le monde s'en fout car c'est la 3000eme copie du premier MMO et le jeu se plante un mois apres.


Ah bon ? tu viens pas juste de dire que quand c est une copie les joueurs de MMo ne s en foutent pas, et qu au contraire la diversité les emmerdent ?

Renaud___

----------


## Erokh

> Non j'ai dit que pas mal de boites voient les bénéfices de Blizzard et voudraient leur aprt du gateau, ils tentent un MMO, tout le monde s'en fout car c'est la 3000eme copie du premier MMO et le jeu se plante un mois apres.


tuy as dit que n'importe quel MMO se fait une putain de marge avec un abonnement à 13/15€ par mois. Mais à côté de ça, tu as aussi dit que ceux qui ont un tel système se plantent parce que pas assez de joueurs. Donc au final l'abonnement à 13/15€ par mois, ce n'est peut-être pas si absurde...

Alors pour WoW, ils se font sans doute des couilles en or, effectivement. Mais ils ont commencé avec cette somme, ne s'attendant sûrement pas à un tel succès. On se dit alors "ils auraient pu baisser le coût de l'abo".. ouais... alors explique moi comment ceux qui ont déjà payé 1 an d'abo d'avance vont réagir en voyant que 3 jours plus tard; l'abo passe à moitié prix

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Les autres MMO se plantent car primo, c'est cher de payer deux mmo (et le ratio durée de vie/abonnement en prend un sérieux coup dans l'aile) et deuxio, pour un joueur de mmo, c'est chiant de changer comme ca. Pour moi, wow c'est un perso que je bichonne depuis plus d'un an (a mort les rerolls), avec une vraie communauté autour, des gens que je connais et avec qui j'apprécie parler. Alors oui surement il existe des mmo meilleurs que wow, plus accessibles, moins chers (voire gratuits pour certains), mais pour rien au monde je n'aurais envie de changer. Je reste sur ce jeu car je m'y plais et que j'ai la grosse flemme d'aller voir a cote si l'herbe est plus verte.

----------


## Exekias

> Je pense qu'il faut vraiment proposer tout autre chose que ce qui a été fait jusqu'à maintenant. Par exemple, où sont les jeux de sport en MMO ? Pourquoi pas imaginer par exemple un jeu de foot où on pourrait gérer son joueur et sa carrière ?


Essaie Hattrick, en plus c'est gratuit   :B):

----------


## Darkwito

> un gros joueur de WoW doit faire facilement 40 heures par moise



Très facilement  ::):

----------


## Shigeru

> tu as dit que n'importe quel MMO se fait une putain de marge avec un abonnement à 13/15€ par mois. Mais à côté de ça, tu as aussi dit que ceux qui ont un tel système se plantent parce que pas assez de joueurs. Donc au final l'abonnement à 13/15€ par mois, ce n'est peut-être pas si absurde...


les 13/15 euros par mois sont un plafond, il serait suicidaire de faire payer plus par moi, simplement parcequ les autres MMO sont au meme prix en majorité. 
Et c'est en parti a cause de ce prix que pas mal de MMO se plantent, car ils n'apportent réelement aucune différence par rapport aux autres jeux. Alors que WOW exploite par exemple une licence prestigieuse tout comme everquest premier du nom ( dongeon et dragons). La il n'est meme plus question d'innovation par rapport aux autres, mais uniquement que ces MMO qui se dévelopent apar dizaine ne sont que des clones.

----------


## Ner'zhul

> Pour une fois qu'ils accusent pas le piratage *ouf*.


tiens tu me fais penser que cela fait bien longtemps que l'on entend (que je n'ai pas lu en tout cas) ce genre d'arguments débile pour justifier le bourbier économique dans lequel certains éditeurs se trouvent...

Il y a eu des référents récement ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Rien compris.
> les 13/15 euros par mois sont un plafond, il serait suicidaire de faire payer plus par moi, simplement parcequ les autres MMO sont au meme prix en majorité. 
> Et c'est en parti a cause de ce prix que pas mal de MMO se plantent, car ils n'apportent réelement aucune différence par rapport aux autres jeux. Alors que WOW exploite par exemple une licence prestigieuse tout comme everquest premier du nom ( dongeon et dragons). La il n'est meme plus question d'innovation par rapport aux autres, mais uniquement que ces MMO qui se dévelopent apar dizaine ne sont que des clones.



Et Donjeons et Dragons Online, il s'est planté aussi un peu non ? Pourtant niveau license, on peut difficilement rever mieux. Donc arretons de dire que seule la license fait le succès. Si wow a autant de succès c'est qu'il le mérite point.

Ner'zhul ->> tu dois parler de Bruno Bonnell je suppose (c'est le pascal nègre des jeux vidéos, d'ailleurs ils sont tous deux chauves)

----------


## Spartan

> Et Donjeons et Dragons Online, il s'est planté aussi un peu non ?


Malgré un démarrage difficile, D&D online semble reprendre du poil de la bête, surtout aux US. Doucement mais sûrement...

----------


## Davwrc

> Je pense qu'il faut vraiment proposer tout autre chose que ce qui a été fait jusqu'à maintenant. Par exemple, où sont les jeux de sport en MMO ? Pourquoi pas imaginer par exemple un jeu de foot où on pourrait gérer son joueur et sa carrière ?



 NCsoft en édite un non ?

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-34155-ncso...al-legends.html 
Genre ça tu vois même si je crois pas qu'on puisse gérer sa carriere.

----------


## Renaud___

> Rien compris.


Oh, tu n as rien compris. Je récapitule :

Tu as dit : "Encore une preuve que les joueurs de MMORPG aiment bien faire continuellement la meme chose pendant 3 ans et recommencer un nouveau cycle."

-> On peut en conclure que les joueurs de MMO n'aime pas la diversité et faire continuellement la meme chose et donc qu'un MMO original ne peux pas marcher, selon tes dires.

Tu as aussi dit : "Non j'ai dit que pas mal de boites voient les bénéfices de Blizzard et voudraient leur aprt du gateau, ils tentent un MMO, tout le monde s'en fout car c'est la 3000eme copie du premier MMO et le jeu se plante un mois apres."

-> On peut en conclure qu'un MMO non original ne peut pas marcher, surtout lorsqu'il passe apres une trousaine d autres MMO de meme genre.

Si on ajoute le fait que WoW est tres tres tres loin d etre le premier MMO d heroic fantasy, et qu'on additionne tes premiers faits, ta logique amene a :

1 - Un mmo ne peut pas marcher, puisqu il fait forcement partie d un des deux univers "Original" ou "Non Original".
2 - WoW ne peut pas marcher vu que c est une enieme copie du premier MMO d heroic fantasy. D ailleurs WoW va se planter dans un mois.

En effet, tu n'as "Rien compris"

Renaud___

----------


## Reguen

Avis alacon (comme d'habitude vous direz, et euh, "merci") mais je me lance : perso je suis un aficionado de Guild Wars (1540 heures de jeu en un an) et quand je vois des potes sur WoW c'est beaucoup plus kikoo lolesque qu'autre chose à bas niveau et course effrénée pour avoir "mon set T3" à haut niveau et bon, malgré ce qu'en disent certains "organisation à haut niveau pour aller poutrer l'ami Onyxia" (avec les malins qui le tuent à 5 au lieu de 40...), la plupart des joueurs en restent aux niveaux moindres et font les quêtes normales  ::): 

Après ce que j'en entends c'est Beaucoup, oui beaucoup les relations sociales, les aides aux autres joueurs, l'hotel de ventes (haut niveau, on veut le même pour GW, na !)... enfin ça a l'air sympa mais ce qui m'ennuient c'est devoir repayer juste pour voir la communauté si le jeu m'ennuie. Personnellement je suis assez investi dans ma guilde et il peut arriver que je me lasse,  reprenant parfois et me connectant juste pour faire un peu d'IRC, je ne sais pas si je serai prêt à payer 13€/mois pour cela (même si on peut faire un truc en discutant, bien entendu)  ::(: 

Bien sûr il faut que ces messieurs de Blizzard vivent, mais WoW représente 50% des bénéfices de VUG, donc je peux estimer sans risque que les frais d'entretien sont couverts. Pourquoi ne pas juste baisser l'abonnement, eux s'y retrouveront toujorus et ça attirerait plus de joueurs, mais tant que les p'tits cochons tirelires seront prolifiques, pas question de se priver =)

Guild Wars est moins riche au niveau de l'univers, mais stratégiquement il tient le bon bout (malgré l'apparition de gimmicks presque incontournables) et le modèle semble un peu moins viable (annonce en fanfare de _Nightfall_ presque pour faire oublier _Factions_ avec *comme par magie, je le sens venir* les nouveaux slots à 9€ avant l'event de beta test), ce qui me fera débourser dans les 150€ en 1 an et demi, pour un jeu + 2 add ons, ce qui est tout de même plus raisonnable que 270€ (sans Burning Crusade) sur la même période (même si WoW est plus grand toussa, oui)  ::): 

Après c'est une question de goût et tout ça mais comme dans un FPS, à haut niveau GW exploite a maximum les réflexes et l'évaluation rapide d'une situation (dans un build non gimmick bien sûr), ce qui "semble" (jamais joué, enfin à ce que je lis ici) manquer à WoW qui base beaucoup la victoire sur le stuff...

Vala, avis alacon d'un con :P

----------


## Erokh

> Rien compris.
> les 13/15 euros par mois sont un plafond, il serait suicidaire de faire payer plus par moi, simplement parcequ les autres MMO sont au meme prix en majorité. 
> Et c'est en parti a cause de ce prix que pas mal de MMO se plantent, car ils n'apportent réelement aucune différence par rapport aux autres jeux. Alors que WOW exploite par exemple une licence prestigieuse tout comme everquest premier du nom ( dongeon et dragons). La il n'est meme plus question d'innovation par rapport aux autres, mais uniquement que ces MMO qui se dévelopent apar dizaine ne sont que des clones.


Pour le "rien compris", c'était pourtant pas compliqué: tu répètes sans arrêt que les MMO, c'est tout le temps pareil. Si les joueurs y jouent, c'est qu'ils aiment la répétitivité. Mais après tu dis que ces gens qui aiment la répétitivité refusent un MMO qui ne se démarque pas de ce gameplay. Y'a comme une contradiction, non? Le pire, c'est que tu enfonce le clou avec cette réponse!!

Je vois que toi aussi tu lis en diagonale: tu dis que 13/15€ c'est une marge largement suffisante. Alors pourquoi les MMO avec moins de 50000 joueurs ferment? Pour ton paragraphe sur les licences et tout ça, désolé mais tu as répondu à côté de la plaque

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oh, tu n as rien compris. Je récapitule :
> 
> Tu as dit : "Encore une preuve que les joueurs de MMORPG aiment bien faire continuellement la meme chose pendant 3 ans et recommencer un nouveau cycle."
> 
> -> On peut en conclure que les joueurs de MMO n'aime pas la diversité et faire continuellement la meme chose et donc qu'un MMO original ne peux pas marcher, selon tes dires.
> 
> Tu as aussi dit : "Non j'ai dit que pas mal de boites voient les bénéfices de Blizzard et voudraient leur aprt du gateau, ils tentent un MMO, tout le monde s'en fout car c'est la 3000eme copie du premier MMO et le jeu se plante un mois apres."
> 
> -> On peut en conclure qu'un MMO non original ne peut pas marcher, surtout lorsqu'il passe apres une trousaine d autres MMO de meme genre.
> ...



Alors là, j'attends la réponse de shigeru   ::rolleyes::  

Concernant le prix d'abonnement de wow, plus de joueurs ne les interesse pas vraiment je pense, les nouveaux serveurs mis en place ont du mal à démarrer (comparés aux anciens), il faut qu'ils arrivent à créer un certain équilibre...donc laissez nous ce prix, ca nous va très bien ^^

----------


## Erokh

> Bien sûr il faut que ces messieurs de Blizzard vivent, mais WoW représente 50% des bénéfices de VUG, donc je peux estimer sans risque que les frais d'entretien sont couverts. Pourquoi ne pas juste baisser l'abonnement, eux s'y retrouveront toujorus et ça attirerait plus de joueurs, mais tant que les p'tits cochons tirelires seront prolifiques, pas question de se priver =)


Ce n'est pas si simple de baisser le prix d'un abo. A mon avis, s'ils pouvaient le faire, ils le ferait, histoire d'écraser la concurrence encore plus.

Ce qu'il y a, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui ont se sont engagés pour 1 an. Je ne sais pas s'ils ont payé ou pas d'avance (je pense que oui).
S'ils ont payé d'avance, comment veux-tu faire pour qu'ils bénéficient de la baisse de tarif? Leur offrir du temps supplémentaire? Mais certains s'abonnent pour 1 an en se disant qu'ils ne joueront plus après. Et puis selon la baisse de prix, tu leur offre 1,23456 mois? c'est pas très pratique

S'ils n'ont pas payé d'avance, euuuh... j'avais un raisonnement aussi, mais je ne m'en souviens plus  ::(:

----------


## Reguen

> Ce n'est pas si simple de baisser le prix d'un abo. A mon avis, s'ils pouvaient le faire, ils le ferait, histoire d'écraser la concurrence encore plus.
> 
> Ce qu'il y a, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui ont se sont engagés pour 1 an. Je ne sais pas s'ils ont payé ou pas d'avance (je pense que oui).
> S'ils ont payé d'avance, comment veux-tu faire pour qu'ils bénéficient de la baisse de tarif? Leur offrir du temps supplémentaire? Mais certains s'abonnent pour 1 an en se disant qu'ils ne joueront plus après. Et puis selon la baisse de prix, tu leur offre 1,23456 mois? c'est pas très pratique
> 
> S'ils n'ont pas payé d'avance, euuuh... j'avais un raisonnement aussi, mais je ne m'en souviens plus


Oui en même tmeps je n'y ai aps pensé =/
Quoique, limite ils pourraient 'rembourser' la différence, ou juste faire comme tout le monde "0wn3d pour avoir acheté trop tôt"  ::): 

Après ça va être l'habitude de payer tous les mois le même prix qui pousse aussi à pas trop bougé (raisonnement alacon n°1487), enfin, un petit geste commercial serait pas mal =)

----------


## Manu

> Quoique, limite ils pourraient 'rembourser' la différence, ou juste faire comme tout le monde "0wn3d pour avoir acheté trop tôt"


Beeeen, c'est précisément ce qui se passe pour tous les autres jeux quand il y a une baisse de prix non ? 
Je veux dire, on va pas te rembourser une partie de ta boite parce que tu l'as achetée quand elle était à 50€ alors que maintenant elle est à 20.

----------


## Reguen

> Beeeen, c'est précisément ce qui se passe pour tous les autres jeux quand il y a une baisse de prix non ? 
> Je veux dire, on va pas te rembourser une partie de ta boite parce que tu l'as achetée quand elle était à 50€ alors que maintenant elle est à 20.


Sauf que là on aprle d'abonnement et de changement pendant la période couverte pendant ledit abonnement, donc euh c'pas le même problème, mais pour le principe, vi  ::): 

(Master ès floodeur pas intéressant)

----------


## Pilosite

> Sauf que là on aprle d'abonnement et de changement pendant la période couverte pendant ledit abonnement, donc euh c'pas le même problème, mais pour le principe, vi 
> 
> (Master ès floodeur pas intéressant)


c'est le même principe: regardez les abos internet, les baisses ne sont pasrépercuter sur les abos, ça me semble pourtant logique (économiquement parlant)

----------


## Mr.Gérald

Putain ... y en a beaucoup des pages ici ...  ::blink::

----------


## Pilosite

> Putain ... y en a beaucoup des pages ici ...


tu as un avis tranché sur le sujet, je ne peut te laisser dire ça Mr Gérald.

----------


## badmad

Pensez au arbres que vous coupez .

----------


## Olipro

La pluspart des mes amis avec qui je me marrais tous les soirs sur duke nukem, tfc, quake, ut, moh, cod etc... sont désormais constement sur World Of Warcraft et ne jouent plus à rien d'autre.
Je ne peux que plussoyer son avis.   ::(: 

Quelques uns reviennent, et ils sont devenu fatalement tres mauvais et tout mou. Ils ne comprennent pas que leur "skill" ne se soit pas conservé... comme un level.

----------


## Sylvine

Bon d'habitude je poste pas, en plus j'ai pris la peine de lire les post avant parce qu'honetement je m'en branle, mais je voudrais juste qu'on m'explique un truc: où vous avez vu que WOW est accrocheur comme jeu? 
Déja payer chaque mois pour jouer à cette bouse faut être con ou riche et con, et de plus même si c'etait gratuit ce jeu serait quand même absolument chiant. Je pense que ceux qui deviennent acro à ce jeu ont des petits problémes émotionnels, parce qu moi j'y ai joué 2 jours ça m'a gavé. Je pense que je pourait prendre plus de plaisir en jouant à CS pour vous dire à quel point je trouve ce truc chiant.
Où alors on parle pas du même World Of Warcraft, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> Bon d'habitude je poste pas, en plus j'ai pris la peine de lire les post avant parce qu'honetement je m'en branle, mais je voudrais juste qu'on m'explique un truc: où vous avez vu que WOW est accrocheur comme jeu? 
> Déja payer chaque mois pour jouer à cette bouse faut être con ou riche et con, et de plus même si c'etait gratuit ce jeu serait quand même absolument chiant. Je pense que ceux qui deviennent acro à ce jeu ont des petits problémes émotionnels, parce qu moi j'y ai joué 2 jours ça m'a gavé. Je pense que je pourait prendre plus de plaisir en jouant à CS pour vous dire à quel point je trouve ce truc chiant.
> Où alors on parle pas du même World Of Warcraft, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.



J'ai jamais aimé les STR et j'ai acheté Heroes V après avoir été alléché par le test dans CPC. Ca m'a gavé direct et ça a fait le bonhaur d'un de mes potes qui adore ce genre de jeux. Pourtant, il y passe des nuits dessus alors que moi je m'en fout. Le jeu n'en est-il pour autant que moins accrocheur?

----------


## Pilosite

> Bon d'habitude je poste pas, en plus j'ai pris la peine de lire les post avant parce qu'honetement je m'en branle, mais je voudrais juste qu'on m'explique un truc: où vous avez vu que WOW est accrocheur comme jeu? 
> Déja payer chaque mois pour jouer à cette bouse faut être con ou riche et con, et de plus même si c'etait gratuit ce jeu serait quand même absolument chiant. Je pense que ceux qui deviennent acro à ce jeu ont des petits problémes émotionnels, parce qu moi j'y ai joué 2 jours ça m'a gavé. Je pense que je pourait prendre plus de plaisir en jouant à CS pour vous dire à quel point je trouve ce truc chiant.
> Où alors on parle pas du même World Of Warcraft, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.


t'aurais mieux fait de lire, ça t'aurais éviter de poster inutilement.

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

Moi non plus je lis pas mais je suis un con.

----------


## Niklaos

Je suis rasuré de voir que je suis l'unique Homme sur Terre qui pense ques les Mecs qui ont le paque : "WoW + iPod"
Ne sont pas franchement des gens les plus malins sur cette Terre !

Et on peut ironiser mais WoW bouf quand meme une grosse partie des joueurs mondiaux 6Millions et quand tu vois la courbe des joueurs tu fais "OUFFFFF"
Maintenant une question avec autant de frics ! Comment trouvent ils quand même le moyen de faire des patchs de patchs qui durent une journée et de ne pas les rembourssés à la fin ... je trouve ça lamentable !

Voila donc je l'ai deja dis pour moi WoW c'est un truc super negatif sur le monde du jeux Video   :<_<:

----------


## Pilosite

> Je suis rasuré de voir que je suis l'unique Home sur Terre qui pense ques les Mecs qui ont le paque : "WoW + iPod"
> Ne sont pas franchement des gens les plus malins sur cette Terre !


Ne sombrons pas dans le troll éhonté non plus.

tout le monde sait que les VRAIS cons sont les joueus de Wow en 4x4

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

Fais gaffe, dis pas ça ou tu vas te faire inonder de messages persos.
_Kevin> è stp, tu la eu ou le 4x4? sai kel pnj ki le done?_

----------


## Spartan

> Oui en même tmeps je n'y ai aps pensé =/
> Quoique, limite ils pourraient 'rembourser' la différence, ou juste faire comme tout le monde "0wn3d pour avoir acheté trop tôt" 
> 
> Après ça va être l'habitude de payer tous les mois le même prix qui pousse aussi à pas trop bougé (raisonnement alacon n°1487), enfin, un petit geste commercial serait pas mal =)


Suggestion à la con : Et si Blizzard baissait le prix de l'abonnement pour tous mais proposait aux premiers joueurs de WoW, ceux qui ont payés plein pot dès le départ, de béta-tester en avant-première The Burning Crusade, voire (soyons ouf-guedin) de leur proposer la dite extension à prix préférentiel ?

Je dis ça, mais ça risque pas d'arriver. Faut m'excuser, la chaleur, tout ça...

----------


## Niklaos

> Ne sombrons pas dans le troll éhonté non plus.
> 
> tout le monde sait que les VRAIS cons sont les joueus de Wow en 4x4


Haaaaaa Vivi trés important c'est donc le paque : "WoW + iPod + 4x4 (avec par bufle parceque a Paris y'a pleins de noires)" :P

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bon d'habitude je poste pas, ...


Dommage que tu ne te sois pas abstenu. (j'aime bien le point de vue, j'ai trouvé ca chiant donc tous ceux qui y jouent sont cons), même au second degré, ce post est consternant de part en part.

----------


## Niklaos

> Où alors on parle pas du même World Of Warcraft, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.


Regardez l'effet negatif ! L'anagrame MMORPG est mort place au WoW ...

du genre : "Hé tu jou a quel WoW ??"

----------


## Sylvine

Rassurer vous je risque pas de poster ici avant un bout de temps, je prefere l'ancien forum CPC,celui-ci sent le caca. 
Et effectivement si je n'aime pas quelque chose, ça veut dire que c'est mauvais, pour la simple et bonne raison que j'ai raison et les autres ont tort.
Bon, à jamais, je retourne sur le forum Gamekult où on arrive à être 3 aux heures de pointe, mais au moins c'est avec des gens de qualité qui savent aprécier mon génie sans bornes.

----------


## epolas

200 !

----------


## Davwrc

Il y a plus de news... WoW est vraiment mauvais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas non pus qu'on puisse passer sa vie sur un seul jeu. Je joue pas mal à GW, mais je trouve le temps (et l'argent) de jouer à d'autres jeux (solos principalement) commes les récents Hitman, Prey et Heroes 5. J'avoue que je rejoins Sylvine sur un point (certes cliché, mais j'ai le droit d'être plus con que le moyenne): quand on passe sa vie sur un seul truc sans voir ce qu'il y a à coté (je ne parle pas des femmes hein ^^), y'a un truc qui tourne pas rond quand même, on rate des trucs vachement intéressants et on s'en fout, ça nous promet des générations de décérebrés pour l'avenir :/

Allez-y incendiez-moi maintenant.

----------


## Phileas

> Allez-y incendiez-moi maintenant.



Ben non car jusqu'à preuve du contraire tu as tout à fait le droit d'aimer ou non un jeu. Non parce que je vous lis mais quand même...Vu que les 6 millions de joueurs de WOW sont prêts à payer, c'est un peu leur problème. 

J'y ai passé du temps, j'ai accroché au jeu, je me suis bien éclaté, j'ai passé de supers soirées entre potes sur teamspeak...je n'ai eu que ce que je souhaitais acheter à la base.

J'y joue plus, je pense en avoir fait suffisamment le tour (pour moi bien sur). Ben je me remet à jouer à d'autres jeux sans nécessairement être devenu psycho-rigide à vie.

Bon je vous l'avoue, à chaque MMO sortants (plus beaucoup en ce moment, a part ce vilain pas beau autoassault) je suis à la fois tenté et méfiant. Ca prouve que j'ai jugé mon expérience de jeu satisfaisante tout en gardant un arrière gout de "euhh...15 heures d'affilées à taper des instances (les mêmes sinon c'est pas drôle) ben moyen en fait"  :P

----------


## Spartan

> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas non pus qu'on puisse passer sa vie sur un seul jeu.


Pareil. Jouer à un MMO m'empêche pas de jouer à autre chose et d'avoir d'autres activités à côté...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

+1, j'ai fortement diminué mon pouvoir d'achat vidéoludique, mais je me fais un ptit plaisir de temps en temps (demo de prey, Hitman5)...donc les généralisations a 1€24, on va arrêter merki ^^

----------


## Lithium

J'ai testé GW, ca m'a vite emmerdé (le côté "ne croiser personne dans les zones PvE...").
J'ai joué à WoW environ 20mois (commencé durant la béta) avec qq pauses : j'ai aimé monter des persos, par contre le niveau 60 est pénible : du farm à tout va (craft, reputation, pvp, sets), je me suis arrêté au T1, n'aimant pas du tout les instances pour 40moutons (les instances à 5/10 étant toutefois sympas) - le contenue PvE VHL est un système âne/carotte à cause du système de reset des instances.

J'ai arrêté WoW.

Depuis lors, je sors plus, je drague, je bois, je me fais plusieurs restos par semaine.
J'ai pris du poids, mon foie va mal, je m'engoudronne les poumons dans des bars divers, je risque des mst en tringlant bourré (quand j'y arrive - en fait non je risque rien à ce niveau là).

L'arrêt de WoW provoque donc des troubles métaboliques graves.
Arrêter WoW, c'est (re)vivre (?)

Et accessoirement j'ai recommencé à jouer à d'autres petits jeux sympas.
Comme quoi l'analyse de l'article n'était pas si fausse.

----------


## tonton-thon

> Pareil. Jouer à un MMO m'empêche pas de jouer à autre chose et d'avoir d'autres activités à côté...


+1 également, à partir du moment où l'ont sait se raisonner, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne jouerait pas à autre chose, à moins de n'avoir que 13€/mois comme budget et lancer tous les jours le même jeu...
Je joue bien à Heroes V, Oblivion, Civilization IV, Everquest 2 et Wow, ça ne m'empêche pas d'avoir une vie à côté ( job, famille...). Bref, faut trouver le bon compromis quoi.

Bon sinon pour revenir à la news, je pense surtout à la dernière phrase sur laquelle je pense pareil, et je me dis : Mais quelle mauvaise fois ce Brian, ça sent vraiment la jalousie à plein nez !   ::rolleyes::

----------


## sissi

> Et accessoirement j'ai recommencé à jouer à d'autres petits jeux sympas.


Bah oui étre ancrée sur un mmorpg 24 sur 24 on peut rater quelque ptit truc hachement sympatoche.Je comprend le gars barré dans son trip (no problem)mais jeter un coup d'oeil de temps en temps au rayon jeux ne peut pas faire de mal.
Un peu de diversité bordel!!!

----------


## Lithium

> Un peu de diversité bordel!!!


Disons que WoW en lui même offre pas mal de diversité dans le sens où tu as 9 classes assez différentes.
Avec des gameplays différents (maintenant à chacun ses perceptions de la chose).
Certes ca reste du WoW.
Et par conséquent immersif et addictif - même si j'ai tout de même testé d'autres choses (autant en jeux online - GW, EQ2 - qu'en jeu offline - Civ4 et j'en passe).

Je ne regrette en rien mes heures passées dans le jeu, j'ai tout essayé en classe et fait le tour à haut niveau (jusque BWL).
Et maintenant je n'en veux plus - compte cloturé, guilde abandonnée et jeu désinstallé sans regrets.
J'ai même acheté une petite DS Lite (pour un Mario Kart revival).
Je tente de me limiter à des jeux proposant des parties rapides (et non plus des instances+préparation = 5h).

Puis il fait beau, il fait chaud, les mini-jupes sont là, les apéros en terrasse aussi, ca serait con de rater tout ça :D

C'était le 3615 MaVie de passé-minuit, sous vos applaudissements.
(d'ailleurs c'est l'heure de sortir, tiens... *soif*)

----------


## Pilosite

> Disons que WoW en lui même offre pas mal de diversité dans le sens où tu as 9 classes assez différentes.
> Avec des gameplays différents (maintenant à chacun ses perceptions de la chose).
> Certes ca reste du WoW.


Ouai, comme chez KFC t'as le twister, le zinger et autre hot wings, mais ça reste du poulet.

Mangez du thon.

----------


## mox

> note: ne jamais plus parler de WoW, jamais!


Aucune parole pff..

----------


## Semifer

Je m'incruste 10 secondes avant de retourner sur mon Tales of Symphonia (80 heures de jeu pour 39€ d'occaz, avec jolis graphismes, scenario bien barré et combats très dynamiques   ::lol::  ... Le bon solo ca existe sur console parfois  :P ).

Ce qui serait sympa, c'est que les abonnements soient dégressifs. Au-delà d'un an, ton abo baisse genre de 3~4€. Et idem chaque année... Quand ca fait 2 voire 3 ans que tu joues à un MMO, il faut quand même reconnaitre que ca fait limite... De plus, économiquement c'est encore plus avantageux pour Blizzard car cela fait, à mon avis, un pretexte supplémentaire d'achat.

Les vieux joueurs payent moins (ca permet de se désintoxiquer aussi   ::lol::  ) et les jeunes le prix fort. Une manière de récompenser la fidélité des vieux joueurs tout en les fidélisant un peu plus.

Perso je suis admin réseau et j'ai déjà bossé dans de "grosses sutructures" (20 serveurs, 2 AS400, 500 machines) et même si j'ai du mal à imaginer ce que peuvent être 6000 serveurs (voire plus je sais que pour WoW c'est énorme), il faut arrêter de croire qu'avec 6M ou 7M de joueurs 13€ par mois servent à couvrir uniquement les frais "d'entretien". Je dis stop à la mystification des architectures réseaux. Ca coûte cher, oui, mais faut pas non plus croire tout ce que l'on dit... Si Blizzard ne communique pas ce que leur coûte l'entretien serveur par mois, c'est pas pour rien... Quelqu'un à la coût réel et officiel entre les mains? Blizzard se fait 91000000€(7Mx13€) par mois avec WoW sur l'abonnement. Je me coupe un testicule si l'entretien des serveurs représente une telle somme par mois. 

Bref, qu'un MMO de 100 000 abonnés fasse payre 13€ par mois, ok, c'est normal. Mais 7M d'abonnées les enfants, faut peut-être arrêter de défendre ce qui ne l'est pas. Tout produit voit son prix baisser avec le temps tout comme sa valeur. Une GC neuve aujourd'hui coûte 99€ alors qu'elle coutait 2~3 x plus cher il y a 4 ans. Un jeu PC neuf mais qui est sorti il y a 3 ans ne vaut plus rien aujourd'hui. C'est idem pour tout. Donc payer 13€ par mois pendant 2-3 ans je dis non non et non. Qu'on le paye la première année je le concois je suis ok. Mais sur la durée, le prix de l'abonnement doit baisser. Avec un tel taux d'abonnés, ca devient du vol avec le temps.

Je précise que je parle de coût, pas de plaisir de jeu. Que le gars prenne son pied sur WoW pendant 3 ans, soit, tant mieux pour lui! Mais si au bout de 2 ans le gars ne se pose pas de questions... Tant pis pour lui aussi.

----------


## Pilosite

> Perso je suis admin réseau et j'ai déjà bossé dans de "grosses sutructures" (20 serveurs, 2 AS400, 500 machines)


Comme quoi le terme "grosse structure" est ultra relatif : moi j'apelle ça une infra de PME  ::ninja:: ,

----------


## THQ agent n°1

Bonjour à tous

juste un petit mot là dessus : 

Biran Sullivan ne dit pas ça par rapport à Titan quest comme certains au début ont pu le penser (le jeu va d'ailleurs très bien et est numéro 1 des ventes depuis 3 semaine).

Il ne fait que dire ce que la majorité des gens de l'industrie pensent. Nous pensons efectivement tous que l'ampleur de Wow est extra ordinaire mais aussi que les très très nombreuses heures passées dessus sont des heures pendant lesquelles les joueurs ne jouent pas à autre chose. C'est tout, et c'est vrai, on le vérifie avec les statistiques.

On va pas reparler du prix des jeux, ou bien du manque d'originalité (qui bien souvent est plus un frein à l'achat, croyez moi), c'est pas le  débat. On ne parle pas du prix de l'abonnement en particulier. C'est juste le coté très "prenant" de Wow qui fait que vous y passez bien plus de temps que sur tous les autres jeux, et que ce temps là, c'est du temps que vous ne passez pas à essayer ou jouer à d'autre jeux.

Memes les gens de Vivendi le pensent, c'est pas une critique, c'est une constatation, on remet rien en cause.

----------


## Sylvine

Supprimé par un modérateur

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Assume ton identité sexuelle toua, après tu viendras râler!!!

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> ARF! Mais arretez de dire que cet étron videoludique est "prenant"!


J'ai jamais joué à WoW parce que j'ai déjà passé un certain nombre d'heure sur la Quatrième Prophéthie, Dark Age of Camelot puis The Saga of Ryzom. Je connais donc les travers de ce genre de jeu qui font que si tu n'es pas haut level et que tu privilégies le rôleplay, tes actions n'auront aucune incidence sur l'univers persistant. Puis le manque de scénario en soit.

Néanmoins, j'ai passé un paquet d'heures intéressantes avec une pelleté de gars et de nanas très sympa. Si le gameplay de ce genre de jeu est très simple (c'est ce qui fait que l'on carricature beaucoup sur le clic-clic), il repose néanmoins sur une méchante dose de coordination. Dans un donjon, chacun à son rôle précis et doit le remplir au bon moment. Echouer oû ne pas être réactif signifie souvent la mort du groupe. Le challenge n'est donc pas d'être habile comme sur un FPS ou avoir des talents de tacticiens comme sur un STR, mais de savoir tenir son rôle, c'est tout, mais c'est déjà beaucoup.

Je pense qu'il faut arrêter de cracher sur ce type de gameplay même si il s'avère répétitif sur le long terme car il amené au jeu vidéo un très grand nombre de personnes qui ne supportait pas ça. WoW croque donc une importe part de marché et "vampirise" une partie des gamers mais sur le long terme aura à coup sûr une influence positive. En effet, quand de plus en plus de gens le quitteront, ils seront peut être mieux disposés à passer sur des jeux "réguliers".

J'ajouterai quand même qu'il n'y a pas que WoW qui "gèle" le marché du jeu vidéo. Le phénomème des jeux web type Ogame aspire également énormément une partie des gamers qui ne peuvent plus faire que ça, constamment absorbé par l'angoisse d'une attaque. Le défaut d'Ogame, c'est qu'il est limité et très vite répétitif. La plus part des joueurs le quitte au bout de quelques mois. Maintenant, ça risque de devenir plus compliqué quand un jeu moins rébarbatif arrivera sur le marché (peut-être en connaissez-vous un?). Il y a aussi une grande catégorie de joueurs qui sont vissés sur un jeu depuis des années et qui n'en bouge pas. Je pense notamment à CS ou à QIII.

Enfin, le dernier point ce sont les exigences nécessaires à faire tourner un jeu PC qui rebute nombre de joueurs. On a jamais la certitude qu'un jeu tourne ou non sur telle ou telle bécane. Beaucoup de joueurs s'entêtent à rester sur leur jeu actuel parce qu'ils n'ont pas envie d'investir dans un hardware de plus en plus coûteux.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ajouterai quand même qu'il n'y a pas que WoW qui "gèle" le marché du jeu vidéo. Le phénomème des jeux web type Ogame aspire également énormément une partie des gamers qui ne peuvent plus faire que ça, constamment absorbé par l'angoisse d'une attaque. Le défaut d'Ogame, c'est qu'il est limité et très vite répétitif. La plus part des joueurs le quitte au bout de quelques mois. Maintenant, ça risque de devenir plus compliqué quand un jeu moins rébarbatif arrivera sur le marché (peut-être en connaissez-vous un?). Il y a aussi une grande catégorie de joueurs qui sont vissés sur un jeu depuis des années et qui n'en bouge pas. Je pense notamment à CS ou à QIII.


Effectivement j'ai jouer à Ogame et ça m'a assez rapidement pris la tête. Mais quand je critique WOW en disant que c'est de la grosse merde, c'est pas seulement parce que je pense que le jeu n'est pas trés bon, mais surtout parce que je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse rester scotché autant de temps devant le même jeu, surtout quand il n'a strictement rien d'exceptionnel. Alors aprés, que ça soit WOW, CS, Quake ou n'importe quel autre jeu c'est pareil. Moi en général un jeu me saoule en maximum un mois même quand il est trés bon, donc c'est pour ça que j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse être accro à un jeu aussi moyen que WOW (où il faut en plus payer tous les mois) ou aussi pouri que CS, qui sont, il me semble, les deux jeux multijoueur les plus joués.

----------


## Toxic

> Effectivement j'ai jouer à Ogame et ça m'a assez rapidement pris la tête. Mais quand je critique WOW en disant que c'est de la grosse merde, c'est pas seulement parce que je pense que le jeu n'est pas trés bon, mais surtout parce que je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse rester scotché autant de temps devant le même jeu, surtout quand il n'a strictement rien d'exceptionnel. Alors aprés, que ça soit WOW, CS, Quake ou n'importe quel autre jeu c'est pareil. Moi en général un jeu me saoule en maximum un mois même quand il est trés bon, donc c'est pour ça que j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse être accro à un jeu aussi moyen que WOW (où il faut en plus payer tous les mois) ou aussi pouri que CS, qui sont, il me semble, les deux jeux multijoueur les plus joués.


Bon c'est bien, on est contents que tu sois assez riche pour te permettre d'être si vite blasé de tout et de te racheter au moins un nouveau jeu par mois pour tenter de tromper le mortel ennui que les jeux vidéos semblent susciter chez toi (puisqu'aucun titre n'a l'air de trouver grace à tes yeux). D'autres n'ont pas tant de fric, et si 13 euros par mois leur paraît une somme raisonnable pour jouer à un jeu qui leur apporte continuellement du nouveau contenu (puisque chaque passage de niveau ou mission amène à gagner de nouveaux pouvoirs, à combattre de nouveaux monstres, à récolter de nouveaux objets), où est le problème pour ceux qui ne jouent pas ? Y a une ligne "prélèvement obligatoire WoW" sur les feuilles d'impôts que j'aurais pas vue ?

Si des millions de gens s'amusent avec WoW, qu'est-ce que ça t'enlève, à toi ? En quoi ça gâche ton plaisir (ou ton déplaisir, ou ton apathie) de jouer à autre chose ?

Que tu ne "comprennes pas" (histoire que les autres comprennent que tu fais partie de l'Elite et queles divertissements qui amusent la vile populace te laissent indifférent), ok, mais quel intérêt de venir plus ou moins insulter les joueurs à coups de "c'est médiocre et je comprends pas qu'il y ait des cons pour continuer à jouer à ça" ?

Pour ma part je n'ai jamais joué à WoW et je me suis désabonné du MMORPG que je pratiquais parce que je n'avais plus ni le temps ni les sous pour ça, mais si d'autres continuent à s'amuser avec, où est le mal ? Pourquoi venir ici plein de morgue, pour dire que ce sont des petits bites, des frustrés, des anormaux ?

----------


## The Lurker

Toxic --> laisse tomber, ou c'est un con ou il a un humour très particulier... A moins que ce ne soit un mélange des  deux. Dans tous les cas vu les quelques posts qu'il a écrit, tu n'obtiendras rien de lui, ni prise de conscience, ni humilité, pas même une discution sensée. C'est l'impression qu'il me laisse en tous cas.  :<_<:

----------


## halfy

Je pense que tous ses messieurs ont oublié leurs basiques:

Un jeu cela sert à jouer, a s'AMUSER.
Pour s'amuser il faut un gameplay, un vrai un tatoué.

Un truc qui nous fasse refuser une soirée avec la copine que l'on reluque depuis des mois et qui est enfin disposé à la sortie ciné 1000 fois reportée, pire elle accepte même d'aller voir superman.
Désolé fillette, ce soir j'essaye mon nouveau sort qui decoiffe.

Bizzarement le passage en 3D a coincidé avec une baisse des gameplay; je me souviens du gros lard d'age of empire qui tout content de lui nous annoncait qu'un developpeur avait passé 1 an sur les reflets d'eau.
Génial, et comment ca se fait qu'un jour sur la démo m'a convaincu que j'avais plein de truc à faire plutot qu'hurler devant la pauvreté de son jeu.
Tout est misé sur la forme et rien sur le fond.
Le jeu video devient de plus en plus un loisir de masse, certaines ventes dépassent celles des flims en DVD.
Les budgets de developpement s'envolent (comment une petite boite peut partir dans une idée de genie sans l'appui d'un ubisoft). Du coup les editeurs jouent la sécurité, des jolies reflets d'eau, un même scénario debile, une recette éprouvée et zou ou surveille les pepettes qui rentrent.
La parade à cela: NOUS
Achetons de la qualité: WOW, OBLIVION; ACT OF WAR, ROME TOTAL
Boudons les coups d'esbrouffe pour que les éditeurs se noient dans leur reflets d'eau ou leur tirs de canon qui passent les murailles (merci AGE)
Encourageons les jeux dejantés et originaux (Périmeter)

ET ca doit le faire......
 ::):

----------


## Niklaos

> **********


Tu as des soucis dans la vie ???
Non parceque visiblement y'a un Problême avec WoW et la taille te ton Penis :P

----------


## Niklaos

> Achetons de la qualité: WOW, OBLIVION; ACT OF WAR, ROME TOTAL


Ben j'aime pas WoW (j'ai un soucis avec les monstres mediatiques genre iPod aussi :P)
Mais oui il faut acheter la Qualitée plutot que la quantitée  ::): 

Grand fan de city builder j'ai acheté City Life qui a trés trés vite montré ses limmites a un barge comme moi qui au eu une region a 13M d'hab sur Sim City 4 mais voila j'ai achté donc j'ai dis : "oui c'est un bon jeux y'a de l'idée et tout j'en veux un autre !!"
J'ai aussi acheté PES 5 a 20€ ... enfin voila quoi la qualitée c'est la vie  ::):

----------


## Renaud___

J'ai joué a WoW et j'ai aimé ca donc je suis con !

Je trouve sylvine cool, voir intelligent, dans son coté casse couille assumé !

Malheuresement, vu que je suis con, ca implique que j'ai toujours tort !

Sylvine, es tu donc reellement intelligent alors ?  ::(: 

Ce futur débat me passionne !

Renaud___

----------


## Super Menteur

> Supprimé par les modérateurs


Ca c'est de l'argumentaire, bravo.
Plus sérieusement, même si je suis un con parce que je joue a WoW (même si ca ne m'empêche pas de jouer à autre choses, y compris des "bons jeux" alors ca ne fait pas forcément moins de monde) et, si une (petite hein) partie de ta critique est fondée, ton attitude envers les autres joueurs est à la limite du facisme mais je dis ca je dis rien.
Bonne continuation sur ce topic ou je ne voulais pas rentrer pour éviter les débats stériles (mais tu a modifié ma position, comme quoi t'auras pas tout raté).

----------


## Sylvine

Message supprimé. Humour trop con

----------


## mordorion

Rarement vu une conne à ce point.

----------


## DocGonzo

WoW à tué le forum de canard PC !

----------


## hiubik

je crois savoir pourquoi tant de haine envers WOW chez ce personnage  ::): 

a mon avis sa nana/son mec l'on envoyé chier pour pouvoir y jouer tranquillement  :;):

----------


## Toxic

> Rarement vu une conne à ce point.


Non mais c'est bon les gars laissez tomber... Quand on en arrive à l'humour provoc' à deux balles comme "y a que les juifs pour dire que le fascisme c'est mal", on sait que la personne n'est plus là QUE pour faire la maligne et emmerder le monde, pas pour débattre de quoi que ce soit ou avoir une vraie conversation. A l'heure qu'il est Sylvine jubile devant son clavier en se disant qu'on est tous bien cons de tomber dans le panneau alors que c'est gros comme une maison. Tiens je parie aussi que si ça continue il va se réclamer de Desproges ou je-ne-sais-qui pour se justifier.

----------


## Semifer

C'est super la majorité des gens sont passés à coté du débat. J'ai essayé d'apporter une critique constructive mais personne ne répond. Par contre, pour jouer a qui aura le dernier mot dans un débat complètement emmerdant, ca y a du monde.

Juste pour précision, quand je parlais de grosses structures, j'étais ironique hein, bien sûr que ca fait structure PME   ::lol::  ... Enfin bref, je vais aller m'occuper de ma miss, c'est plus intêressant que ce débat sans fin.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non mais c'est bon les gars laissez tomber... Quand on en arrive à l'humour provoc' à deux balles comme "y a que les juifs pour dire que le fascisme c'est mal", on sait que la personne n'est plus là QUE pour faire la maligne et emmerder le monde, pas pour débattre de quoi que ce soit ou avoir une vraie conversation. A l'heure qu'il est Sylvine jubile devant son clavier en se disant qu'on est tous bien cons de tomber dans le panneau alors que c'est gros comme une maison. Tiens je parie aussi que si ça continue il va se réclamer de Desproges ou je-ne-sais-qui pour se justifier.


Mais arretez de parler de moi! Si j'arrete de poster vous allez penser que vous avez gagné et cette pensé met insupportable. Et puis tiens, je vais utiliser les mêmes arguments que toi: si mes posts t'emmerdent ne les lis pas!
Ensuite c'est evident que ça sers à RIEN de debattre pour savoir si WOW c'est bien ou pas, c'est aussi con que de dire que le bleu c'est mieux que le vert ou que les tomates sont meilleurs que les épinards.
Et pour finir c'est evident que les blagues sur les nazis et les juifs était repompées et à peine modifiées sur les textes de Desproges.
Et par pitié ne parlez plus de moi comme ça j'arrete de poster ici et on poura tous dormir tranquille, persuadés qu'on a raison et que le reste de l'humanité ne mérite pas de nous avoir.

----------


## Toxic

> Bref, qu'un MMO de 100 000 abonnés fasse payre 13€ par mois, ok, c'est normal. Mais 7M d'abonnées les enfants, faut peut-être arrêter de défendre ce qui ne l'est pas. Tout produit voit son prix baisser avec le temps tout comme sa valeur. Une GC neuve aujourd'hui coûte 99€ alors qu'elle coutait 2~3 x plus cher il y a 4 ans. Un jeu PC neuf mais qui est sorti il y a 3 ans ne vaut plus rien aujourd'hui. C'est idem pour tout. Donc payer 13€ par mois pendant 2-3 ans je dis non non et non. Qu'on le paye la première année je le concois je suis ok. Mais sur la durée, le prix de l'abonnement doit baisser. Avec un tel taux d'abonnés, ca devient du vol avec le temps.


Dans pratiquement tous les domaines, les prix ne font qu'augmenter. La baguette de pain est plus chère qu'avant (alors qu'elle est de moins en moins bonne qualité du fait de la raréfication des vrais boulangers...). Les timbres sont de plus en plus chers. Les télés minables se vendent pour une bouchée de pain certes, mais les sociétés continuent à sortir de nouveaux modèles ultraperfectionnés de plus en plus chers, pour nous inciter à continuer à payer du matériel cher. Certains jeux PC sortis il y a 3 ans continuent à se vendre, et pas à 3 €. Malgré le succès colossal du jeu, l'antique _Half Life_ 1er du nom n'est toujours pas distribué gratuitement de nos jours, il se vend encore autour de 15€. Ton raisonnement ne tient pas trop la route, désolé...

Les entreprises ont pour vocation de gagner de l'argent, c'est comme ça. Pourquoi Blizzard baisserait ses prix alors que des millions de joueurs sont encore prêts à payer ce même prix ? Pour avoir l'air gentils et cools ? Ils s'ne foutent, c'est pas ça qui paie des piscines et des ferraris.

----------


## DocGonzo

T'as raison biloutte se demander si les tomates sont meilleurs que les épinards ça n'a aucun sens, enfin pas plus que de se demander si une moto c'est mieux qu'un 4x4 ou que le drum and bass c'est plus sympa que la country... enfin bref les gouts n'ont aucun sens et tout est pareil pis c'est tout ... comme ça on se fera moins chier...

----------


## Toxic

> Mais arretez de parler de moi! Si j'arrete de poster vous allez penser que vous avez gagné et cette pensé met insupportable.


Oui mais selon toi nous sommes tous des cons si j'ai bien compris... Si la pensée des cons te perturbe à ce point, c'est que les cons t'ont d'ores et déjà vaincu(e) de toutes façons.

----------


## william

Sylvine a été suspendu pendant deux jours. J'apprécierais un retour au calme, ce qui m'éviterais de fermer de topic et me permettrais de finir mon week end tranquillement.

----------


## DocGonzo

Parce que éventuellement la question des gouts (et des couleurs) ne nous servirait elle pas à comprendre un peu quelque chose à ce débat passionné sur WoW ? A partir du moment où le jeu me plait j'ai tendance à m'accomoder de son prix et de son game play particulier, à contrario je ne l'aime pas et du coup l'abonnement et ses limites du au choix du support en ligne me paraissent être rédhibitoires.

Maintenant les goûts et les couleurs... on peut en discuter, on peut exprimer ses points de vues mais de la à essayer de voir si quelqu'un à raison (ou tort) de préférer le vert au bleu...

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> Parce que éventuellement la question des gouts (et des couleurs) ne nous servirait elle pas à comprendre un peu quelque chose à ce débat passionné sur WoW ? A partir du moment où le jeu me plait j'ai tendance à m'accomoder de son prix et de son game play particulier, à contrario je ne l'aime pas et du coup l'abonnement et ses limites du au choix du support en ligne me paraissent être rédhibitoires.
> 
> Maintenant les goûts et les couleurs... on peut en discuter, on peut exprimer ses points de vues mais de la à essayer de voir si quelqu'un à raison (ou tort) de préférer le vert au bleu...


De toutes façons, que ce système plaise ou non, cela risque de devenir la formule obligatoire d'ici une dixaine d'années. L'industrie ne pourra pas demander encore longtemps aux ménages d'investir de plus en plus d'argent dans leur matériel de jeu, console ou pc. Avec la démocratisation des lignes à très haut débit, tous les calculs de nos jeux 3D seront réalisés par des grosses plateformes de jeu centralisés chez l'éditeur et le seul le flux vidéo nous parviendra. On devra donc tous payer un abonnement pour avoir accès à la plateforme. Bien sûr c'est de la spéculation, mais ce serait un modèle rentable pour tout le monde.

----------


## Semifer

> Ok bon pour te faire plaisir je réponds alors, mais c'est bien parce que tu continues à traîner ici au lieu d'aller réellement t'occuper de ta miss !
> Dans pratiquement tous les domaines, les prix ne font qu'augmenter. La baguette de pain est plus chère qu'avant (alors qu'elle est de moins en moins bonne qualité du fait de la raréfication des vrais boulangers...). Les timbres sont de plus en plus chers. Les télés minables se vendent pour une bouchée de pain certes, mais les sociétés continuent à sortir de nouveaux modèles ultraperfectionnés de plus en plus chers, pour nous inciter à continuer à payer du matériel cher. Certains jeux PC sortis il y a 3 ans continuent à se vendre, et pas à 3 €. Malgré le succès colossal du jeu, l'antique _Half Life_ 1er du nom n'est toujours pas distribué gratuitement de nos jours, il se vend encore autour de 15€. Ton raisonnement ne tient pas trop la route, désolé...
> 
> Les entreprises ont pour vocation de gagner de l'argent, c'est comme ça. Pourquoi Blizzard baisserait ses prix alors que des millions de joueurs sont encore prêts à payer ce même prix ? Pour avoir l'air gentils et cools ? Ils s'ne foutent, c'est pas ça qui paie des piscines et des ferraris.


Pas d'accord. Là tu dérives totalement en parlant d'inflation monétaire ect... L'augmentation des prix des produits de consommation courants (le pain est un consommable qui fini au fond de tes toilettes, un jeu c'est un peu différent   ::rolleyes::  , tu gardes le jeu après, psychologiquement, c'est complètement différent) sont la conséquence directe du passage à l'euro (celui qui me dit l'inverse vit dans une caverne depuis 5 ans). Tu peux me dire ce que tu veux, tout produit baisse. Tu me parles d'HL1 à 15€? Oui et il coutait combien à sa sortie? Les 15€ sont plus que justifiés si tu prends la peine de voir le pack compris: HL1 + Opposinf Force + BlueShift + CS. Mine de rien, au niveau prix/temps de jeu, c'est imbattable surtout si tu tiens compte du nombre de joueurs de CS (encore à l'heure actuelle).

Moi j'ai simplement souligné que au delà de 1 an, continuer à payer 13€ par mois constitue pour moi un peu une arnaque. Maintenant je respecte les points de vue de chacun. Mais je ne vois absolument pas en quoi mon raisonnement ne tient pas la route. Ou alors tu ne m'as pas compris.

----------


## mOrice

Allez apres une lecture en diagonal de ces 11 pages, un petit avis perso.
Des jeux qui on une durée de vie trés longue, ils y en avaient et ils y en a tjs et sans abonnement ! Oui, les FPS online. Certain joue encore à Quake2, RTCW et bien d'autre vieux jeux... La seul différence avec wow (hormis le fait qu'il soit bon) c'est qu'il est arrivé au bon moment, pas grand chose de nouveau en mmo et bcp d'abonné au haut debit.

Après, quand à passé enormement de moment sur un jeu, ceux qui comprennent pas n'ont pas sentit la suptilité des jeux online. Pas taper j'etait pareil.
Jusqu'a il ya 3 ans avec l'arrivé de l'adsl ds mon patelin. Et là, je suis tombé dedans jouant presque esclusivement à ET. Biensur si j'etait restait au stade des serveurs public j'y aurait bien moins joué, mais voila on recontre des gens puis ont fini par intégré une team et la on bascule dans un autre monde. Le jeu deviens plus suptile, plus prennant, on a du vocal, on recontre des gens (même irl) etc...Et au final on a des challenges bien plus interresant que finir un jeu solo.

Mais les FPS ne sont pas concu a la base pour rapporcher les joueurs, il faut un peut gratter et s'investir pour découvrir l'autre facette du jeu Par contre dans WOW tous est prevu pour rapproché les joueurs et faire découvrir la profondeur d'une communauté online et même au casual gamer !

PS : je voudrait rajouter que cela faisait presque 10 ans que je ne jouais plus au jeu vidéo que je trouvais sans saveur, le net m'y a redonné gout !

PS2: 13€ une arnaque !? mais comment ont fait pour payé les serveurs et les gens qui travaillent pour le fonctionnement du jeu !? pour info dans les FPS vous ne le savez peut etre pas mais bcp de serveur sur lesquel vous allez sont payez par des clans...

----------


## tonton-thon

> pour info dans les FPS vous ne le savez peut etre pas mais bcp de serveur sur lesquel vous allez sont payez par des clans...


Je confirme. Tiens ça me rappelle l'époque de Medal Of Honor, RTCW et Call of Duty 1&2  :;):

----------


## fabzou

C'est clair que la plupart ici sont passées a coté du debat, a savoir pourquoi le jeu PC se porte si mal (est ce vrai d'ailleurs ou est ce que c'est les editeurs qui en veulent toujours plus voir trop ?, apres tout on a souvent que leurs chiffres et leurs dires...).

Ce qui est marrant dans l'histoire, c'est que le bussiness model des jeux avec abo etait montré comme une solution a la soit disant mauvaise passe du jeu vidéo...et la ce Mr nous explique que non, en fait ca rends les gens captifs et que du coup il depense moins...

Alors est ce la faute de Wow ou de tout autre jeu demandant un investissement temps consequent ? Surement un peu oui, et le fait de payer un abo donne cette logique de retour sur investissement chez beaucoup de joueur.
Pour anecdote j'ai eu un client cette semaine qui voulais acheter wow mais il hesitait car il disait "se sentir obliger a jouer rien qu'a ce jeu du fait de l'abo"...et moi de lui expliquer qu'il avait par exemple canal + et qu'il ne passait pas ces journées devant pour autant...mais bon voila, je crois que cet exemple reflete bien l'etat d'esprit autour du jeu reseau payant...donc a rentabiliser. Et wow de part ca facilité d'acces et son univers attrayant fait que les joueurs ne rechignent pas a rester dessus en plus.

Mais la faute est peut etre aussi de la part des editeurs qui rechignent a baisser les prix alors que le marché a explosé (les coups aussi d'accord...), rechignent a tenter des choses nouvelles aussi (bah ué ca coute trop cher de prendre des risques) mais c'est peut etre aussi la faute des editeurs PC de n'avoir fait que des suites de suites laissant sur le carreau les nouveaux joueurs n'ayant pas connu les episodes d'avant et ne pouvant/ ne se sentant pas pres a investir un gameplay inconnu.
Et puis c'est surement aussi un peu la faute des joueurs plus ancien qui ont grandit avec le jeu et les nouvelles technologies qui rechignent a passer a la caisse alors qu'il est si facile de rester a la maison et d'attendre la mule...et la faute aussi des editeurs de ne pas avoir su pendre le virage du haut debit...

Je voudrais juste conclure en posant une autre question d'ailleurs, est ce qu'on peut rellement reprocher le manque de nouveauté a un media ? Car les flims sont flims, les livres sont livres...etc et pourtant il continue a vivre, je serais même tenter de dire que le media le plus productif en nouveauté est le jeu vidéo.
De plus les nouveaux joueurs (car il faut bien commencer) n'ont pas notre recule, il faut donc bien qu'il commence...donc pas de sensation de tourner en rond pour eux non ?

Bon j'arrete la car j'en aurais pour des heures, mais pour ma part si crise il y a c'est plus du au fait que le jeu vidéo c'est perdu sur la route de la technique (et ils sont pourtant intimement lié) et qu'il n'interesse plus et/ou qui delaisse ceux qui ont grandit avec et qu'il laisse sur la touche les nouveaux qui eux n'ont pas eu la phase d'evolution que nous avons connu .

ps: je m'excuse pour les fautes ^^

pps: je connais enormement de joueur de wow qui ne joue qu'a ca...et a un ou deux warez de temps en temps. Donc je rajouterais :  "c'est pas faux ".

----------


## Makabeus

> Merci de nous démontrer comment wow peut avoir autant de succés.


En tout cas il prouve bien que les joueurs s'en balancent pas mal de pouvoir déplacer un objet dans une cabane, ce qui semble pour toi un besoin vital    ::lol::

----------


## LeBelge

> Je voudrais juste conclure en posant une autre question d'ailleurs, est ce qu'on peut rellement reprocher le manque de nouveauté a un media ? Car les flims sont flims, les livres sont livres...etc et pourtant il continue a vivre, je serais même tenter de dire que le media le plus productif en nouveauté est le jeu vidéo.
> De plus les nouveaux joueurs (car il faut bien commencer) n'ont pas notre recule, il faut donc bien qu'il commence...donc pas de sensation de tourner en rond pour eux non ?



Productif en nouautées? Bah, y' a pas beaucoup de styles de jeux a part entiere qui existaient pas deja sur amiga.

Certains genre ont evolués, d' autres ont juste subi un lifting, d' autres sont moribonds. Mais c' est pas comme avec Dune II, une grosse claque en jouant, ou on se dit: " Putain, j' ai jammais joué a un truc comme ça!"

Ca, c' est le pied pour un joueur. Et j' ai plus trop eu l' occasion de ressentir ça!


Meme si la nouveautée est pas obligatoire, la, en ce moment, on nous rabache de plus en plus la meme chose, et ca gonfle.

----------


## LordMPK

Rien que l'heure d'install d'un jeu récent fait que je m'ennui et ça me coupe l'envie de jouer. Vive les jeux ou on peut jouer tout en laissant son cerveau dans un verre d'eau avec un comprimé effervescent. Là au moins on s'amuse.

----------


## mOrice

Personne ne vous oblige à jouer...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Certains genre ont evolués, d' autres ont juste subi un lifting, d' autres sont moribonds. Mais c' est pas comme avec Dune II, une grosse claque en jouant, ou on se dit: " Putain, j' ai jammais joué a un truc comme ça!"


Bah, de nouveaux genres en STR, ça existe. Kohan, Total War et Total Annihilation par exemple. En sachant que ces deux derniers se bonifient et vont donner Medieval Total War II et Supreme Commander.

.

----------


## LeBelge

> Bah, de nouveaux genres en STR, ça existe. Kohan, Total War et Total Annihilation par exemple. En sachant que ces deux derniers se bonifient et vont donner Medieval Total War II et Supreme Commander.
> 
> .



Ouais, mais c' est pas comme a l' epoque, l' invention d' un type de jeu totalement nouveau.

Les 3 que tu cites sont excellent, mais pas si innovants que ca au final.

----------


## Lithium

Je ne sais pas si citer Dune2 est très judicieux : c'était il y a 14ans et alors bcp de genres n'avaient pas été défrichés. Ce qui n'est plus le cas actuellement : Westwood (entre autres) a usé le genre jusqu'à l'os...
Dune2 était une claque, oui, car le premier du genre - on passait du tour par tour au temps réel.

Maintenant on se tourne bcp vers le métissage des genres : FPS/STR, STR/RPG etc... ou encore la poule aux noeufs d'or que représente les MMO avec abonnement - créer une addiction chez le joueur pour le garder dans son giron (avec par conséquent moins de brouzoufs investis ailleurs, un MMO comme WoW demandant un investissement en temps pour la moindre action).

Il reste encore quelques personnes qui s'essayent à créer des choses, Molyneux ou Wright ne sont que des exemples parmi d'autres, vaporware ou pas, ratés ou non, leurs jeux apportent des idées neuves.
Puis il y a aussi l'interface de la Wii qui suggère de nouvelles possibilités.
Ou encore la DS avec son écran tactile qui a apporté un gameplay tout frais et assez sympatoche.

Renouveller un gameplay n'est pas une chose aisée lorsque l'industrie du jeu se préoccupe plus de rentrer dans ses frais en faisant une "suite de" ou en exploitant une franchise cherement acquise.
Les moyens nécessaires pour développer un jeu ne sont plus les mêmes qu' "avant", la prise de risque est souvent minimes.
Dès lors créer du nouveau n'est pas forcément dans l'optique de la majorité des éditeurs/studios.

(je rejoins donc l'avis de fabzou)

Aaahh, Dieu que le temps de l'Amiga était une époque bénie, que de plaisir pris sur cette machine...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ouais, mais c' est pas comme a l' epoque, l' invention d' un type de jeu totalement nouveau.


Je crois que l'on aura plus vraiment de nouveaux genre, mais de nouvelles façons de les gérer grâce au développement de certaines technologies et l'accroissement des moyens dans le milieu. Par exemple, en RPG micro, nous sommes passé de Dungeon Master à Fallout 2. Et ce fut la claque (amha). Des JdR moins rigide dans des univers et environnements d'avantage interractifs (y compris la destructubilité) pourront apporter autre chose encore. Supremme Commander va mettre le STR classique (peons/constructions/bastons) à un autre niveau (moi, je ne regrette pas Dune II) et l'oeuphorie devrait être énorme.

----------


## fabzou

> Ouais, mais c' est pas comme a l' epoque, l' invention d' un type de jeu totalement nouveau.
> 
> Les 3 que tu cites sont excellent, mais pas si innovants que ca au final.


Oui mais il en est de même dans tous les domaines (livres, tv, cinema, jeux consoles...) ou tous les concepts proposés sont des variantes de modeles connus. Et pourtant les gens continu de regarder la TV, de voir des flims ou de lire des livres (bon ca un peu moins et encore, quand je vois le nombre de sortie sur les tables des virgins et co je doute).
Donc pourquoi le jeu PC serait impacté du manque de creativité et pas les autres medias ? De plus il y a une majorité de nouveau joueurs (forcement le marché grandissant) et ceux la non pas notre recule et donc la sensation de tourner en rond que l'on peut connaitre nous autres vieux briscards du jeu video. Surtout que si on compare ce qui marche en regle generale, c'est les basiques (courses, sports et les sims...) qui font des tres gros scores. Donc non pour moi le manque de creativité n'est pas un facteur a prendre en compte pour expliquer le declin du jeu PC. Tout au plus il pourrais expliquer une perte de clientele aupres des core gamers...mais vu que nous ne sommes pas majoritaire... on represente pas grand chose  ::(: 

A la limite plutot qu'un manque de nouveautés innovantes donc, je parlerais plus d'un manque de variété, ca oui ca doit faire souffrir le rayon pc de n'avoir que des shoot 2nd guerre mondiale, des str et de l'heroic fantasy...
Et c'est la ou l'on peut parler d'une autre cause du declin du jeu pc...roulement de tambour...le jeu console !
Les consoles bien plus accessibles et avec un catalogue plus riche en basique justement (courses en pagaille, baston absente du jeu pc, plates formes,action aventure,sport...), bref de la variété et de l'accessibilité...

Allez pour finir, mes causes du declin PC :

1.La console.
2.Une clientele vieillissante connaisseuse, pointilleuse et surtout au courant du warez.
3.Des editeurs qui ont les yeux plus gros que le ventre.
4.Manque de variétés et manque de genre.
5.des jeux en lignes bouffeurs de temps, et créeant des communautés qui ne font rien d'autres (cs, bf2, wow et compagnie...)

----------


## Anonyme866

> Et c'est la ou l'on peut parler d'une autre cause du declin du jeu pc...roulement de tambour...le jeu console ! Les consoles bien plus accessibles et avec un catalogue plus riche en basique justement (courses en pagaille, baston absente du jeu pc, plates formes,action aventure,sport...), bref de la variété et de l'accessibilité...


En même temps, si on prends des PC de jeux, c'est pas pour avoir les mêmes jeux que ceux dispos sur les console à 200€. Le grand publique n'est pas à ignorer, c'est certain. Mais ne considérer que lui, c'est une bourde. Quand au "déclin du PC", j'ai comme un "léger" doute. Là où les consoles portent un coup au PC, c'est lorsque le gameplay est réfléchi pour les consoles puis transposé tel quel sur PC.

----------


## Entropie

> Pour anecdote j'ai eu un client cette semaine qui voulais acheter wow mais il hesitait car il disait "se sentir obliger a jouer rien qu'a ce jeu du fait de l'abo"...et moi de lui expliquer qu'il avait par exemple canal + et qu'il ne passait pas ces journées devant pour autant...mais bon voila, je crois que cet exemple reflete bien l'etat d'esprit autour du jeu reseau payant...donc a rentabiliser. Et wow de part ca facilité d'acces et son univers attrayant fait que les joueurs ne rechignent pas a rester dessus en plus.



Ton argument n'est pas mal du tout mais quand tu as Canal+ tu peux regarder un match de foot a 20 :D. Avec wow , une licence = un joueur a la fois.  

J'ai eu un abonnement ciné et ca m'a un peu forcé a y aller une fois par semaine au minimum pour rentabiliser mon achat. L'effet je balance mon pognon par les fenetres obligent les gens a joueur pour avoir la sensation de ne pas gaspiller.

C'est vrai que je rebalance toujours l'exemple de la clope car je suis ancien fumeur et payer 13€ / mois pour un jeux online me fait moins mal au cul que 5€ par jour pour flinguer mes poumons. Apres c'est juste une question de priorité.

Maintenant vous avez tous remarquez ou lu que la population de Wow est assez jeune. Et quand un jeune joue c'est souvent papa/maman derriere qui paie l'abonnement. Alors quand il faut acheter un nouveau titre, je crois que c'est exclusif. les parent annoncent "Ok si on arrete l'abonnement"... 

Perso, j'ai arreté wow, acheter Oblivion/HOMM5/Titan Quest ben la j'ai repris un mois de wow.
1) Parce qu'Oblivion rame trop chez mois
2) TQ je trouve ce jeux a chier ( c'est personnel, je croyais trouver un Diablo 3 :D)
3) HOMM5 ressemble aux autres en plus jolie... pas grand chose de plus au final

Sur wow je m'amuse, je communique et je ne joue pas que contre un CPU... Je sais pas un truc se passe une fois qu'on a gouter au online ( comme pour war3 une fois que tu te prends ta premiere pile en 3 mn sur battle.net tu as plus de mal a retouner faire une partie contre l'ordi).

Et perso vu les conf que demande les jeux actuellement, je ne suis pas pres dans racheter un dans l'immédiat.

----------


## Harfanganum

> 1) Parce qu'Oblivion rame trop chez mois
> 2) TQ je trouve ce jeux a chier ( c'est personnel, je croyais trouver un Diablo 3 :D)
> 3) HOMM5 ressemble aux autres en plus jolie... pas grand chose de plus au final


Comment oses-tu ??? HOMMV est une petite merveille qui fait oublier le IV, vilain petit canard de la famille, et redonne une seconde vie (et seconde jeunesse) à ce genre presque disparu !!! Oblivion est un long screensaver inepte se prétendant RPG et se révélant n'être qu'un navrant PRG (un Pourriciel Résolument Gonflant) et Titan Quest, bien que vraiment, vraiment répétitif se révèle un bon défouloir en attendant Loki et surtout un Diablo III pour 2007 (oui je suis un optimiste acharné !!!)
Après deux mois sur Wow je ne suis sûr que d'une chose : plus jamais cà !!!

----------


## bobfish

> 312 € + 50 euros ça fait 362 euros pour jouer au meme jeux pendant 2 ans, personne n'y voit une erreur ?


Très franchement, je ne pensais pas tomber dans le piège de Wow. Hélas, un pote m'a filé une clé d'essai de 10 jours. Et nom de Dieu, j'ai trouvé ça super bien foutu. Alors maintenant, je ne joue pas qu'à ça non plus. Mais clairement, si ce jeu a autant de succès, ça n'est pas par hasard. Si le pékin moyen paye justement 362 Euros (selon tes calculs) pendant 2 ans pour jouer à un seul jeu, ça n'est pas parce qu'il est forcément con ou millionaire : Blizzard a encore assuré, un point c'est tout. Toujours à dénigrer ce qui a du succès, c'est un peu usant à la longue... Il y a quand même des raisons objectives.

Bon, vous me direz, quand vous écoutez la radio, ça démonte un peu mes petits arguments...  ::unsure::

----------


## Gamera

Personnellement, je pense que même si WoW "empêche" les gens d'acheter d'autres jeux, c'est totalement pareil avec la plupart des jeux où réside un système de guilde ou de clans... Le fait de commencer à discuter avec des gens, rencontrer (parfois) une communauté de joueurs sympathiques, fait qu'on n'a pas vraiment envie de lacher notre jeu fétiche.
La preuve est le nombre de joueurs sur Counter-Strike (enfin bon la je prend un extrême, car tout le monde n'a pas onze ans et répond au doux prénom de Kévin, ce qui fait qu'il ne doit plus rester tant de monde que ça, surtout après 22h00 :D) malgré l'âge de ce jeu crétin... La présence de HLVoice a quand même bien fait le boulot de rapprochement entre gamers avant que tout le monde ne se serve de TS2 ou VT.
Moi je joue à Day of Defeat depuis 2 ans et demi environ, et je suis passé récemment sur Source. Je joue avec des types que je connais IRL, chose qui risque d'arriver plus difficilement en jouant à un MMO, et c'est ce qui me motive pas mal à rester.
Sinon il est clair que les clients seraient bien plus nombreux si l'on baissait le prix des jeux, car quelqu'un comme moi, qui sort de rhéto (oui je suis Belge et j'ai 18 ans...) et qui n'a donc pas l'argent qui lui tombe du ciel, préfère jouer à un FPS qui ne lui coûte quasiment rien (10€ de HL + 20€ de DoD:Source) plutôt que de claquer 50€ dans un jeu qui va peut-être le lasser bien vite et l'empêcher de taper sa thune dans d'autres hobbies... J'attends à chaque fois que les jeux passent au moins sous la barre des 40€, et cette barre se montre quand même souvent très (trop) tard pour profiter à fond du multi, par exemple...

----------


## Entropie

> Comment oses-tu ??? HOMMV est une petite merveille qui fait oublier le IV


Olalala je me suis tres tres mal exprimé... HOMMV est excellent je ne remets pas en doute la qualité de ce soft ( en plus il tourne nickel sur ma conf). Seulement ayant abusé gravement du 1, 2 et 3 j'ai eu du mal a trouver la motivation nécessaire pour continuer la campagne ( 75% environ). Juste de la lassitude...

En fait je voulais surtout y jouer online, mais les parties sont trop longues ca reste peu jouable pour qq1 qui ne bosse le lendemain :D

----------


## Spey

Go Masturbathon.

----------


## Entropie

> Go Masturbathon.



Ceci était un message à caractère informatif...

C'etait vraiment très interessant.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Personnellement, je pense que même si WoW "empêche" les gens d'acheter d'autres jeux, c'est totalement pareil avec la plupart des jeux où réside un système de guilde ou de clans... Le fait de commencer à discuter avec des gens, rencontrer (parfois) une communauté de joueurs sympathiques, fait qu'on n'a pas vraiment envie de lacher notre jeu fétiche.
> La preuve est le nombre de joueurs sur Counter-Strike (enfin bon la je prend un extrême, car tout le monde n'a pas onze ans et répond au doux prénom de Kévin, ce qui fait qu'il ne doit plus rester tant de monde que ça, surtout après 22h00 :D) malgré l'âge de ce jeu crétin... La présence de HLVoice a quand même bien fait le boulot de rapprochement entre gamers avant que tout le monde ne se serve de TS2 ou VT.
> Moi je joue à Day of Defeat depuis 2 ans et demi environ, et je suis passé récemment sur Source. Je joue avec des types que je connais IRL, chose qui risque d'arriver plus difficilement en jouant à un MMO, et c'est ce qui me motive pas mal à rester.
> Sinon il est clair que les clients seraient bien plus nombreux si l'on baissait le prix des jeux, car quelqu'un comme moi, qui sort de rhéto (oui je suis Belge et j'ai 18 ans...) et qui n'a donc pas l'argent qui lui tombe du ciel, préfère jouer à un FPS qui ne lui coûte quasiment rien (10€ de HL + 20€ de DoD:Source) plutôt que de claquer 50€ dans un jeu qui va peut-être le lasser bien vite et l'empêcher de taper sa thune dans d'autres hobbies... J'attends à chaque fois que les jeux passent au moins sous la barre des 40€, et cette barre se montre quand même souvent très (trop) tard pour profiter à fond du multi, par exemple...


+1 Merci d'avoir pondu ce post, je n'avais pas le courage.

----------


## Gamera

> +1 Merci d'avoir pondu ce post, je n'avais pas le courage.


Pas de quoi, je me trouve enfin une utilité...   ::lol::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Moi j'aime bien les tomates ET les épinards.   :<_<:

----------


## Bouyi

> J'attends à chaque fois que les jeux passent au moins sous la barre des 40€, et cette barre se montre quand même souvent très (trop) tard pour profiter à fond du multi, par exemple...


Un conseil, va voir sur play.com, tu risques d'avoir souvent de bonnes surprises : mon dernier achat chez eux était hitman : blood money à ... 26 euros. Evidemment si tu es anglophobe c'est plus problématique   ::lol::

----------


## Gamera

> Un conseil, va voir sur play.com, tu risques d'avoir souvent de bonnes surprises : mon dernier achat chez eux était hitman : blood money à ... 26 euros. Evidemment si tu es anglophobe c'est plus problématique


Merci beaucoup, mais c'est vrai que j'achète pas souvent sur le net car c'est dur d'extorquer la carte de banque aux parents! :D Sinon je ne suis pas néerlandophobe, alors anglophobe aucun risque  :;):

----------

